# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات العراق و أحداث الاحتلال

## ماهر الفحل

مخطوطات العراق و أحداث الاحتلال
 دراسة استكشافية
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
وبعد فإن من المسلمات أن بلاد الرافدين هي مهد الحضارات ومهبط الرسالات فعلى ترابها وبين نهريها نشأت أقدم السلالات البشرية وأولى التجمعات المدنية التي قادت الإنسانية إلى ما هي عليه الآن من حضارة ورقي وتقدم ورخاء وتمدن ، فقبل آلاف السنين عاش إنسان بلاد ما بين النهرين ، فوضع الحجر الأساس لأولى الحضارات وعلَّم البشرية كلها الكتابة منذ أن وضع على الطين أول شكل للكتابة وصاغ من الخط المسماري القديم أول الحروف .
وعندما أشرقت الجزيرة العربية بنور الإسلام ببعثة خير الأنام محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم السلام ونقل الناس من رق العبودية للأصنام إلى عبادة الواحد الذي لا ينام وكانت النقلة النوعية والفكرية والعلمية .
وشاء الله عز وجل أن تمتد الفتوحات الإسلامية وتبسط الدولة الإسلامية أطرافها لتصل إلى الصين شرقاً وإلى الأندلس غرباً وأن تبلغ أوج عظمتها و ازدهارها أيام الدولة العباسية وعاصمتها بغداد لتصبح حاضرة الدنيا ومنارها ومنهلها العذب ، فكان العلماء يتوافدون إلى هذه الأرض الطيبة لينهلوا من علوم أبنائها ويستمدوا من القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة تعاليم الدين الحنيف الذي فيه هدى و شفاء للنفوسٍ الظمأى .
حتى أكمل الله عز وجل بهما علوم الأوائل والأواخر وتفتحت بهما كمائم المنقول 
والمعقول وتحلت بعقود علومهما أجياد الفحول واشتفت نفوس العلماء من داء الأعداء 
وزال خطر الكفر ومرض الإشراك بما أريق من دمائهم تحت أديم السماء فهم مخازن الفضائل والعوائد ومعادن الفوائد ومجامع المكارم والمحامد ومناحي المعروف والمقاصد .
وكان أن لم يزل العلم يعلو بقدرها ويسمو بذكرها العاصمة بغداد بعد أن صارت دار الخلافة العباسية وقرار المملكة الإسلامية وحظيت بما لم تحظ به مملكة من الممالك ولا مصر من الأمصار وحوت من أهل الفضل والدين والأدب ما لم يحوه قطر من الأقطار وكلما أفل فيها كوكب بدا كوكب .
فطائفة حفظت كتاب الله وعنيت بتفسيره وضبط معانيه وتوضيح مجمله وتبيين مفصله ، وطائفة اعتنت بصنعة الحديث فحفظت كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونقلت فهم الصحابة والتابعين وأئمة العلم والحق المبين ، وطائفة اعتنت باللغة العربية بلاغتها ونحوها وأدبها فشذبتها ونقتها مما هو دخيل عليها ، وهكذا في جميع حقول العلم والمعارف ؛ ونشط الكتاب والمصنفون وكثرت فنون الجمع وتنوعت موارد التأليف والتدوين والتصنيف .
قال تعالى: ( وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً فَلَوْلا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَحْذَرُونَ ) .
فكانت الرسائل وكانت الشروح وكانت الفوائد والحكم وكان التراث الهائل من الآثار والمخطوطات شاهداً على ريادة أمة الإسلام ، وكانت المكتبات هي مستودع الأمانة ومذخر الأصالة ومتحف المعرفة .
وقد تعرضت هذه المكتبات إلى هجمات وفترات أراد فيها الجهلاء محو الحضارة وشطب الرسالة فكانت الحركات الهدامة وكان الزنادقة وكان المغول والتتار والحملات الصليبية والحركات التبشيرية وغيرهم .. فأحرقوا ونهبوا وسلبوا ودمروا حتى أذن الله بزوال شرورهم .
واليوم ونحن في العقد الأول من الألفية الثالثة وبعد تلك القرون والأحقاب يعود الشر إلى سابق عهده وينتفض شيطان الكفر مرة أخرى ، ويشمر عن ساعديه ، ويكشر عن أنيابه ليبدو على حقيقته بجسد أمريكي وبرأس يهودي وبدعم ومباركة إخوان الصليب ، انتفض بعد طول تستر وراء حجاب حقوق الإنسان ومبادئ العدل والمساواة وغيرها من الشعارات الجوفاء ..
عادوا مرة أخرى ليبعثوا روح المغول والتتار في تدمير المكتبات وحرق المخطوطات النادرة ومحو الآثار النفيسة والنهب والسلب فكان حقاً علي أن أبين تلك الوقائع وأن أبرز جهاد العراقيين الأوفياء في حماية تلك المكتبات وتلك الآثار الخالدة من أيدي الجهل والدمار .
وآثرت أن أعرض لتلك المكتبات الواحدة تلو الأخرى وأبين في سرد يسير تأريخ تلك المكتبات وما حوته من مخطوطات ومن ساهم في تطورها وما جرى لها من أحداث معززاً بالأدلة ذلك ، وآثرت أن أختارها لا على التعيين ودعَّمت القول بشهادات المعنيين والعلماء والمهتمين ، سائلا المولى عز وجل أن يكتب لي به الأجر ، وأن يحفظ تراث هذه الأمة .

مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في بغداد

تأسست مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في بغداد سنة 1928م ، بعد أن كانت كتبها و مخطوطاتها موزعة في مكتبات الجوامع و المساجد والمدارس الدينية حيث تم جمع شتاتها لتكون في مكان واحد يتيح لطلبة العلم والعلماء والراغبين في الانتفاع من مصادرها ومحتوياتها بالمطالعة والبحث والتحقيق ، وقد جرى حفل افتتاحها في الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق 11 صفر 1347ه والموافق 27 تموز 1928م ، وقد حوت في أول الأمر تسع خزانات تضمنت بعض موقوفات أهل الخير وسراة بغداد ونفر من الولاة في الدولة العثمانية العلية .
( مبنى مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في باب المعظم فتح سنة 1931م )
وكانت تضم آلافاً من المخطوطات في اللغات : العربية ، والتركية ، والفارسية ، وقليلاً من الكردية ، وبلغ عددها ثلاثة آلاف وستمائة وأربعة عشر مخطوطاً حتى عام 1953م .
وجلها تحف رائعة ، فيها النفيس وفيها النادر ، وفيها نسخ جمهرة من المؤلفين على مر العصور ، وحوت على المخطوطات الأصلية وبعضها بخط مؤلفيها أنفسهم .

وقد بقيت هذه التحف والمخطوطات والنوادر مخبوءة عن الملأ مجهولة عن الباحثين والعلماء وذوي الاختصاص حتى قيض الله عز وجل لها عالماً جليلاً هو الدكتور محمد أسعد أطلس المتوفى سنة 1959م ، إذ قام بنظم فهرست عام لمخطوطات هذه المكتبة ، وقد استمر في عمله وحبس نفسه عن الناس طوال الفترة الممتدة من سنة 1950م إلى 1953م ، حيث أثمر عمله عن فهرست عام ثمين أسماه "الكشاف عن مخطوطات خزائن كتب الأوقاف " ، وطبع على نفقة مديرية الأوقاف العامة في بغداد عام 1953م ، وقد وصف في هذا الكتاب (3614) مخطوطاً ، استغرقت ( 428) صحيفة من القطع الكبير وبعمودين .
وبعد عام 1952 دخلت إلى المكتبة مخطوطات جديدة وعددها (407) ، فتكفل بوصفها كتاب آخر هو " المستدرك على الكشاف عن مخطوطات خزائن كتب الأوقاف "، وقد طبع في بغداد سنة 1965م ، في (411) صحيفة متوسطة .
ليصبح عدد الآثار والكتب الخطية في مكتبة الأوقاف العامة ببغداد (4025) مخطوطاً نادراً ونفيساً .
وبعد هذا أهدت أسرة السيد حسن الأنكرلي المتوفى سنة 1344ه ، خزانة مخطوطاته إلى المكتبة ، وكان عدها (154) مخطوطاً .
وطبع لها فهرس خاص عرف فيما بعد باسم " فهرس مخطوطات حسن الأنكرلي المهداة إلى مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في بغداد ، وذلك سنة 1967م ، وطبعت في مطبعة الآداب في النجف ، وأصبح عدد المخطوطات فيها ( 4179 ) مخطوطاً أصلياً .
وفي عام 1969م ضمت إليها مخطوطات جديدة عثر عليها في إحدى المدارس الدينية في محافظة كركوك ، كما نقلت إليها مخطوطات خزانة جامع الإمام الأعظم في الأعظمية .
وأهدى إليها أيضاً أمين المكتبة السابق السيد عبد الله الجبوري عدداً من مخطوطاته في جملة الخزانة التي أهداها إليها ، فتجمع من ذلك كله عدد كبير من المخطوطات الجديدة التي لم تفهرس إذ أصبح عددها (304) مخطوطات ، لذلك بات أمر توحيد هذه الفهارس الثلاثة ضرورياً وجعلها في كتاب واحد مستقل حيث بلغ عددها (4284) مخطوطاً.
وكانت الأسباب الآتية دافعاً لذلك : 
إن المجاميع التي وصفت في الكشاف تحتاج إلى العناية والدقة في الوصف ، حيث وقع اضطراب في فهرست رسائلها ، فأُهملَ عدد كبير جداً من هذه الرسائل ولم يذكر فيها ، ومقارنة يسيرة بين الكشاف – باب المجاميع - وبين الرسائل تثبت هذا القول .
الأوهام التي حصلت في الكشاف كثيرة إضافة إلى أخطاء المستدرك .
دخول مخطوطات جديدة إلى المكتبة في فترات متفاوتة .
نفاد هذا الفهرست من المكتبات والأسواق .
وبعد هذا طبع فهرس شامل جديد في عام 1973م ، وطبع في نفس السنة في مطبعة الإرشاد ببغداد ، وفيما يأتي أسماء الخزائن التي جمعت منها مخطوطات مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في بغداد 
خزانة الإمام الأعظم في جامع الإمام الأعظم .
خزانة جامع الباجه جي .
خزانة جامع الحيدر خانة .
خزانة التكية الخالدية .
خزانة مسجد الشيخ جنيد البغدادي .
خزانة جامع الآصفية .
خزانة جامع الكهيا .
خزانة المدرسة السليمانية . 
خزانة المدرسة المرجانية ( الخزانة النعمانية ) .
خزانة مدرسة نائلة خاتون .
خزانة جامع المصرف .
خزانة جامع القبلانية .
خزانة السيد علي حيدر الباجه جي .
خزانة السيد محمد سعيد الطبقجلي .
خزانة السيد عبد الحليم العافاتي . 
خزانة السيد عبد الله الجبوري .
خزانة السيد حسن الأنكرلي .
خزانة إحدى المدارس الدينية في كركوك .
وقد توزعت المخطوطات في المكتبة قبل سنة 1969م على وفق التصنيف الآتي :-
المصاحف ( 43 ) مخطوطاً .
القراءات ( 50 ) مخطوطاً .
ترتيب القرآن ووقوفه ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
تفسير القرآن وعلومه ( 404 ) مخطوطات . 
الحديث وعلومه ( 501 ) .
السيرة النبوية المطهرة ( 168 ) مخطوطاً .
الفقه الحنفي ( 800 ) مخطوطات .
الفقه الشافعي ( 236 ) مخطوطاً .
الفقه المالكي ( 17 ) مخطوطاً .
الفقه الحنبلي ( 42 ) مخطوطاً .
فقه المذاهب الأخرى ( 133 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الخلاف بين المذاهب ( 12 ) مخطوطاً .
علم المواريث ( 106 ) مخطوطات .
علم أصول الفقه ( 178 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الكلام ( 594 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب الحكمة ( 111 ) مخطوطاً .
علم التصوف والأخلاق الدينية ( 786 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الفرق والردود ( 182 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الأدب ( 207 ) مخطوطات .
كتب الشعر والعروض ( 436 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الوضع ( 96 ) مخطوطاً .
علم اللغة والمعاجم والنحو والصرف والبلاغة ( 911 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب المنطق ( 271 ) مخطوطاً .
أدب البحث والمناضرة ( 118 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الرياضيات والحساب والجبر ( 79 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الهيئة والفلك ( 134 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الطب (62 ) مخطوطاً .
علم الطبيعة والحيوان ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
كتب البلدان والأقوام ( 35 ) مخطوطات . 
علم التأريخ والتراجم والطبقات ( 209 ) مخطوطاً . 
علم التربية والتعليم والمعارف ( 22 ) مخطوطاً . 
كتب في موضوعات شتى ( 95 ) مخطوطاً .
المجاميع ( 21 ) مجموعة .
وبعد عام 1969م أضيفت المخطوطات في العلوم أدناه :- 
المصاحف ( 1 ) مخطوطاً .
القراءآت ( 12 ) مخطوطاً .
الحديث الشريف وعلومه ( 22 ) مخطوطاً .
السيرة النبوية المطهرة ( 7 ) مخطوطاً .
الفقه الحنفي ( 11 ) مخطوطاً .
وبعد عام 1970 حصلت المكتبة على مخطوطات جديدة تمثلت في خزائن 
'لذوات
الذوات : 
خزانة العلامة السيد منير القاضي ت( 1969)م .
خزانة السيد عبد الله السندي المحامي .
خزانة السيد إبراهيم بن محمد ثابت الألوسي ت( 1951 ) م قاضي بغداد السابق . 
فكان تصنيفها على الشكل الآتي :
مجموعة من المخطوطات في علوم شتى ( 115 ) مخطوطاً .
مجموعة ثانية في شتى العلوم كانت على الشكل الآتي :-
التفسير وعلوم القرآن ( 17 ) مخطوطاً .
الحديث وعلومه ( 20 ) مخطوطاً .
الفقه وعلومه ( 30 ) مخطوطاً . 
العقائد ( 7 ) مخطوطاً . 
التصوف ( 11 ) مخطوطاً .
الفرق والردود ( 15 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب الأدب واللغة ( 105 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب المنطق ( 27 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب الفلك ( 4 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب التأريخ ( 14 ) مخطوطاً .
كتب الفقه ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
وبهذا أصبح عدد المخطوطات في مكتبة الأوقاف العامة أكثر من ( 7500 ) مخطوط نفيس ونادر ، وقد كلف السيد عبد الله الجبوري بتأليف فهرست شامل لها في عام 1973م ، فقام بصنع هذا الفهرست ، وطبع بنفس السنة في مطبعة الإرشاد ،ببغداد .
ويعد هذا الفهرست هو آخر فهرست علمي دقيق ينشأ لمكتبة الأوقاف العامة في بغداد ، ولأهميته فهذه بعض الملاحظات الهامة حول هذا الفهرست ومنهج السيد عبد الله الجبوري في صنع هذا الفهرست القيم :
قام المؤلف بذكر عنوان المخطوطات كما ورد في صدر المخطوط أو في مقدمته ، أو الذي لم يذكر فيها فوضعه في سياق الديباجة .
قام بذكر اسم المؤلف وكنيته أو لقبه وشهرته وتأريخ وفاته ، وإذا لم يتحقق من معرفة سنة الوفاة جعل علامة استفهام ( ؟ ) بين القوسين ( ت-؟- ) .
عمل المفهرس على وصف المخطوط وذلك بذكر طول المخطوط وعرضه بالسنتيمتر ، وبالشكل التالي : 21 × 15س ، حيث عنى بالرقم الأول طول المخطوط ، وبالرقم الثاني عرض المخطوط .
ذكر المفهرس عدد ورقات كل مخطوط ورمز له بالرمز ( ق ) .
توسع في وصف المخطوطات المهمة وذلك بوصف أوله و فصوله و أبوابه و مادة موضوعاته ولم يتوسع في وصف المشهور والمتداول منها بين الناس .
ذكر السمات العامة لكل مخطوط من سنة كتابته واسم ناسخه وجنس خطه وجلده ونوعه .
أشار إلى الملكيات الموجودة في أوائل المخطوط أو على طرتها وكذلك قام بذكر السماعات و الإجازات إن وجدت .
ذكر طبعة المخطوط إن كان مطبوعاً وأشار بإيجاز إلى مكان الطبع وسنته وأشار في غالبها إلى معجم المطبوعات العربية و المصرية ليوسف إليان سركيس ( 1856م – 1932م ) وإلى المعاجم التي اهتمت بالمطبوعات .
أشار إلى كشف الظنون أو إلى ذيوله عند ذكر اسم المخطوط أو المؤلف ، إضافة إلى تأريخ الأدب العربي لبروكلمان ؛ توثيقاً للذكر وتأكيداً للمناسبة .
وصف الرسائل ( المجاميع ) وجعل كل رسالة في مادة الموضوع الذي تحتوي عليه وجعل لها أرقاماً متسلسلة في آخر وصف المخطوط هكذا :
] 1/ 4781 مجاميع ]         
فالرقم الأول هو رقم التسلسل لرسائل المجموعة والرقم الثاني هو رقم المخطوط والذي يستخرج به من خزائن المكتبة .
وضعَ للمخطوطات رقماً متسلسلاً .
أقتصر المفهرس على المخطوطات العربية ولم يضمن عمله المخطوطات الأجنبية .

ملاحظة
صدر فهرس وجيز خاص بالمخطوطات التركية وطبع على الرونيو في عام 1972م من ( 59 ) صفحة ، أما المخطوطات الفارسية فهي قليلة جداً وعددها ( 130 ) مخطوطاً حتى عام 1973م ، ويوجد في المكتبة مكان خاص للمخطوطات المصورة التي تحتل حيزاً مهماً فيها .

مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في بغداد وأحداث 9/4/2003

تعرضت بغداد على مر الأحقاب والسنين إلى هجمات شرسة ومدمرة استهدفت إطفاء شعلة العلم والحضارة واستهدفت الإسلام بشكل خاص وذلك لما لبغداد من دور حضاري كبير ، كونها عاصمة الدولة الإسلامية ودار الخلافة وقلعة العرب الحصينة وجمجمته ، فكانت نكبة العرب والمسلمين عظيمة يوم اجتاح المغول التتار بغداد فدمروا كل معالم الحضارة من جوامع ومدارس ومكتبات وعمران ، لا بل استهدفوا الإنسان العراقي العربي المسلم بشكل خاص ، وقد وثق المؤرخون تلك الأحداث حتى روي فيما أن المسلمين لم يروا مثل فتنتهم ، فاستبيحت بغداد وأحرقت الجوامع والمكتبات كما دمرت المباني وقتل الناس شيباً وأطفالاً و رجالاً ونساء .
وآخر تلك النكبات ما حصل في 9/4/ 2003م ، فتكرر الخراب والدمار وأحرقت الوزارات ومباني الدولة وكان للمكتبات والآثار النصيب الوافر من تلك الأحداث فكانت الدبابات الأمريكية تقوم بكسر الأبواب و إدخال اللصوص والمخربين الذين أتت بهم من وراء الحدود.
وأحرقت الكتب ودمرت البنايات فكان الخراب في مكتبة الأوقاف شاملاً وأحرقت حتى ذاب من الحرق الحديد والزجاج فضلاً عن الأثاث وكشفت تلك الحملة الصليبية عن أبشع حقد حمله إنسان على أخيه الإنسان ، وقد أتخذ العاملون في المكتبة تدابير وقائية فقاموا بتخزين المخطوطات في صناديق حديدية بلغ عددها 80 صندوقاً ، فوضعت المخطوطات الأصلية في 50 صندوقاً والباقي وعددها 30 صندوقاً وضعت فيها المخطوطات المصورة ، ومن ثم نقلت إلى مكان سري أمين ( هكذا أكد لي أحد المسؤولين عن المكتبة ) ، وبعدها أرجعت المخطوطات المصورة إلى المكتبة ؛ لأن التأكيد على المخطوطات الأصلية كان أكثر من التأكيد على المخطوطات المصورة .
فكان أن سلمت المخطوطات الأصلية من الإتلاف والحرق الذي أصاب المكتبة ولم يعلم مكانها إلا لأشخاص يعدون على أصابع اليد لخطورة المسألة وسريتها ، وشدة تكتم المسؤولين عن إفشاء أي معلومات عن مكان تلك المخطوطات ، لغياب الأمن وعدم وثوق الأمناء على المكتبة بالأمريكان ، الذين عرضوا عليهم حمايتها .
أما مصير المخطوطات المصورة المخزونة في ( 30 ) صندوقاً حديدياً فكان مصيرها الحرق والإتلاف . 

والمخطوطات الأصلية رغم أنها وضعت عند مستأمنين على حد ما زعم إلا أن كثيراً منها تسرب وبيع بثمن بخس ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 


المكتبة القادرية العامة

مكتبة المدرسة القادرية العامة خزانة من خزائن العهد العباسي في بغداد ، يرتقي تأريخها إلى أوائل القرن السادس الهجري وأوائل القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي حيث أنشئت لأول مرة ضمن مدرسة علمية على المذهب الحنبلي ، وكان قد وضع نواتها الأولى مؤسس المدرسة أبو سعيد المخرمي وعرفت منذ ذلك التأريخ باسم مدرسة المخرمي ، ثم زاد عليها أهل العلم والتقوى والصلاح من بعده ، منهم أبو الحسين علي بن عساكر بن المرحب بن العوام البطائحي الذي عاش ما بين سنة ( 489 ) ه و سنة ( 572 ) ه ، وما بين سنة ( 1095 )م ، وسنة ( 1176 )م ، وفعل مثله الشيخ أبو الحسن أيوب الحارثي المتوفى سنة ( 572 ) ه الموافق ( 1176 )م .
وهذه المدرسة هي أقدم مدارس الحنابلة ببغداد وأعظمها شأناً ، وأكثرها أوقافاً وأطولها عمراً ، وقد بناها مؤسسها قاضي باب الأزج ، بأقصى المحلة المعروفة بباب الأزج ببغداد قريباً من محلة الحلبة الواقعة في الغرب منها وأوقفها لأهل طائفة الحنابلة .
وبعد هذا يمكننا القول : بأن أول من وضع نواة هذه المكتبة هو المبارك بن علي المخرمي المولود سنة 446ه - 1054م والمتوفى في 12محرم 513ه -1119م ينظر للاستفادة من ترجمته طبقات الحنابلة لأبي يعلى حيث ذكر الآتي :-
(( ختم القرآن لخلق كثير ، كان مداوماً للصيام والتهجد بالليل )) . ومن بعده فوضت المدرسة إلى الشيخ عبد القادر الكيلاني ، وكان أول من تولى التدريس فيها وبالرغم من أن واضع الحجر الأساس للمكتبة القادرية هو المبارك بن علي المخرمي إلا أن الشيخ 
عبد القادر الكيلاني يعتبر المؤسس الحقيقي لها لما كان له من أثر بالغ في النفوس وإقبال الناس على رفد هذه المكتبة بما لديهم من الكتب والمؤلفات والوقفيات في حياته وبعد وفاته سنة ( 561 ه - 1165 م ) ، وذكره الذهبي في تأريخه فقال : قدم الشيخ 
عبد القادر الجيلي بغداد سنة 488ه وعمره ثماني عشرة سنة وكان الخليفة ببغداد إذ ذاك المستظهر بالله أبو العباس أحمد بن المقتدي بأمر الله أبو القاسم عبد الله العباسي .
وذكره ابن الجوزي ، فقال : ودرس بمدرسة المخرمي القاضي أبي سعيد بن المبارك وكانت مدرسته لطيفة ففوضت إلى الشيخ عبد القادر فتكلم على الناس بلسان الوعظ وظهر له صيت بالزهد وكان له سمت وصمت وضاقت المدرسة بالناس وكان يجلس عند سور بغداد مستنداً إلى الرباط ويتوب عنده في المجلس خلق كثير فعمرت المدرسة ووسعت وأقام في مدرسته إلى أن توفي ودفن بها .
وهناك علماء أعلام وأفاضل كرام أسدوا خدمات جليلة إلى هذه المكتبة العامرة عبر تأريخها الطويل منذ تأسيسها حتى يومنا هذا ، فكانوا بذلك قدوة صالحة ومثلاً يحتذي به السابق واللاحق ومن هؤلاء :-
الشيخ عبد الوهاب سيف الدين المعروف بابن قدوة الزاهد بن الشيخ محيي الدين 
عبد القادر الجيلي المتوفى سنة 593ه ، حيث قرأ الفقه على والده حتى برع فيه ، ودرس نيابة عنه بمدرسته وهو حي ، وقد نيف على العشرين من عمره ، ثم استقل بالتدريس بها بعد أبيه .
الشيخ عبد السلام بن عبد الوهاب الملقب بالركن المتوفى سنة 611ه ، كان عالماً فقيهاً أديباً عارفاً بالمنطق والفلسفة جرت عليه محنة مع الوزير ابن يونس .
أبو صالح السيد الشيخ نصر بن عبد الرزاق بن عبد القادر الجيلي ت( 663 )ه .
محيي الدين أبو نصر السيد الشيخ محمد بن نصر بن الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن الشيخ 
عبد القادر الجيلي ، حيث تولى أمور المدرسة القادرية ومكتبتها من بعد أبيه ، قام بخدمة المكتبة وعمل على توسيعها إلى أن توفي سنة 656ه على يد التتار زمن النكبة التي تعرضت لها بغداد ، وكان نصيب المكتبة كنصيب باقي أخواتها من المكتبات والمدارس ودور العلم التي خربت ودمرت ورميت كتبها في نهر دجلة ، وهناك العديد من الكتب المخطوطة التي انتشلت من النهر وأعيدت إلى المكتبة بعد تعميرها حين انقضاء النكبة ، وقد كتب على طرة بعض تلك المخطوطات : انتشل من نهر دجلة .
ه - الشيخ ظهير أحمد بن محمد بن الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلي ، ذكره ابن الفوطي في كتابه الحوادث الجامعة ، وبقيت أسرة الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلي تتولى العناية بالمكتبة طيلة فترة حكم المغول والجلائريين و الترك إلى أن استولى الشاه إسماعيل الصفوي على بغداد سنة 914ه فخرب المشهد والرباط وشتت شمل الأسرة القادرية في البلاد وأضحت المكتبة والجامع وملحقاتها أنقاضاً مهدمة إلى أن عاد العثمانيون واستولوا على بغداد سنة 941ه على يد السلطان سليمان القانوني ، طارداً الفرس منها ، فأعاد بناء المدرسة القادرية والجامع وملحقاته وأسند منصب نقابة الأشراف إلى الشيخ زين الدين الكبير بن السيد شريف الدين ت( 981 )ه ، ثم حلت نكبة ثالثة من قبل شاه الدولة الصفوية عباس الصفوي فدخل بغداد سنة 1084ه ونهبت المكتبة وأتلفت آثارها وخرب جزء كبير من المكتبة حتى قام السلطان مراد الرابع باستعادة بغداد فأعاد نقابة الأشراف في ذرية الشيخ عبد القادر الجيلي .
وفي سنة 1246ه عم الغرق مدينة بغداد وذهبت تلك المكتبة ضحية ذلك الغرق ، وفي أوائل القرن الثالث عشر الهجري بعثت خزانة الكتب القادرية من جديد كما بعثت مدرستها العلمية ، إذ نهض نقباء بغداد بإغناء المكتبة بكل ما يقتنونه من الكتب والرسائل وكان للسيد علي القادري بن السيد مصطفى نقيب الأشراف ومتولي الأوقاف العامة دور كبير في رفد المكتبة بكل ما فيه إعلاء من شأنها وتعزيز من مكانتها العلمية ودورها الريادي .
ثم توالى على المكتبة شيوخ فضلاء منهم السيد سلمان بن السيد علي النقيب 
ت( 1315 ) ه والسيد عبد الرحمان النقيب بن السيد علي النقيب ت( 1345 )ه ، والسيد يوسف الكيلاني والسيد برهان الدين الكيلاني والسيد سالم الكيلاني وهم آخر من تولى الأوقاف العامة إلى وقتنا الحاضر . 
فكانت المكتبة عامرة بالكتب النفيسة النادرة منذ ذلك التأريخ و استمرت عناية الناس بها حتى يومنا الحاضر فانشأت لها بناية جديدة تلائم مكانتها العلمية ودورها الحضاري الرائد في خدمة مسيرة العلم والعلماء في هذا البلد الأصيل ، إلا أن الهجمة العدوانية الشرسة على قطرنا الحبيب والتي تقودها أميركا والصهيونية العالمية استهدفت مع كل ما استهدفت جميع مراكز الإشعاع العربي الإسلامي وكان للمكتبة القادرية العامة نصيب من ذلك كما سنبين لاحقاً ، وكان أول هذه المأساة أن توقف العمل الذي كان قد شرع به في أواخر أيام عهد حزب البعث البائد والذي كان عملاً يهدف إلى بناء مدرسة الشيخ عبد القادر وتوسيع الحضرة القادرية على مساحة أرض تزيد عن المساحة السابقة بأضعاف ما كانت عليه ، وتوسيع المكتبة القادرية العامة كان جزءاً من ذلك وأدى توقف العمل إلى بقاء البناء تحت نسبة إنجاز تقدر بـ( 75% ) . 
بعد انتقال السيد عبد الرحمان النقيب إلى الدار الآخرة اجتمع أولاده فأقروا رغبة والدهم وأوقفوا تلك المكتبة والتي كانت من مخلفات النقيب وكانت الكتب محفوظة في داره إلى أن تولى المتوليان السيدان يوسف الكيلاني وبرهان الدين الكيلاني إدارة الأوقاف القادرية العامة فعملا على نقلها إلى قاعة خاصة ، كانت من قبل غرفة ومعتكفاً للسيد عبد الرحمان النقيب وعملا على تنظيمها وإغنائها بالكتب والمراجع بعد ذلك .
وقاعة السيد عبد الرحمان النقيب هذه تقع في الطابق العلوي من بناية الحضرة القادرية السابقة في منطقة باب الشيخ في الباب الشرقي ، الغرفة الأولى عن جهة يمين المكتبة وتم افتتاحها لأول مرة كمكتبة عامة للمطالعين وبصورة رسمية في صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق لليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر حزيران سنة 1954م ، بعد هذا ضاقت المكتبة بالكتب والمخطوطات فشرع السادة متوليا المكتبة في عام 1965م ببناء قاعة جديدة واسعة للمطالعة وغرف جديدة للمخطوطات وأضيفت إليها بعض الدور الملاصقة للحضرة وافتتحت المكتبة ببنايتها الجديدة وقاعاتها في مساء يوم 11-5-1967م وسط حفل كبير، ثم وجد أن توسعة المكتبة القادرية ستستدعي الضرورة لهدم القسم الأكبر من القاعة الكبيرة مع الإبقاء على المكتبة القديمة وألحقت بالمكتبة في أواخر عام 1985م قاعة جديدة منفصلة عن البناية القديمة لأجل خزن الكتب الفائضة ، ثم قامت حكومة البعث البائدة بهدم جميع البناية المحيطة بالحضرة القادرية وضمت إليها أراضي الدور المجاورة وزيد من مساحة الحضرة بأضعاف ما كانت عليه ، كما ذكرنا سابقاً ، فالمكتبة تقع في الرواق المحيط بالحضرة القادرية في الطابق الأول حالياً .

محتويات مكتبة المدرسة القادرية من الكتب المخطوطة
إن من بين كتب المكتبة القادرية عدداً لا يستهان به من المخطوطات والآثار المهمة ذات القيمة الأثرية وقفها أهل الفضل والعلم على مكتبة المدرسة القادرية في شتى العصور والأزمان ، منها ما أوقف على غير هذه المكتبة أصلاً ، ثم انتقلت إلى المكتبة القادرية للحفاظ عليها من التلف والضياع ولأجل استمرار انتفاع الناس بها .
وقد قام الأستاذ عماد عبد السلام رؤوف بإعداد فهرست شامل للمكتبة القادرية وكان نهجه في تألفيه على النحو الآتي :
قام بضبط اسم المؤلف كاملاً ، مع ذكر تأريخ وفاته ، وتوثيق ذلك من المراجع الرئيسة وخاصة تلك المراجع التي أشارت إلى كتابه .
التعريف بمضمون المخطوطات المهمة ، مع الاعتناء بما لم ينشر منها .
ذكر أول المخطوط وآخره ، وذلك للتأكد من الكتاب بمطابقته مع ما جاء من وصفه في المعاجم الخاصة بالكتب ، ككشف الظنون وغيرها .
قام بتسجيل ما على المخطوط من إجازات علمية ومطالعات .
ذكر اسم ناسخ المخطوط ، وتأريخ النسخ إن وجد وإلا فيقدر عمر المخطوط على أساس نوع الورق أو الحبر والاستعانة بالمختصين في هذا الشأن .
ذكر نوع الخط وما يتعلق به من تشكيل و إعجام وغير ذلك .
قام بالإشارة إلى ما على المخطوط من وقفيات وتمليكات إتماماً للفائدة التأريخية .
أشار إلى ما لم يطبع من المخطوط .
اعتنى كثيراً بالوصف الظاهري للمخطوطات الخزائنية النفيسة وذكر ما تشتمل من المزوقات الفنية البديعة والزخارف الملونة الفاخرة .
ذكر عدد أوراق المخطوط وعدد السطور في كل صفحة فيه .
ذكر طول المخطوط وعرضه بالسنتيمتر .
قام المؤلف باستخدام جملة من الكتب في التأريخ والتراجم والأدب . 
وبلغ عد الكتب المخطوطة في المكتبة القادرية حتى نهاية يوم 31-تشرين الأول -1985م ( 1834 ) مجلداً مخطوطاً ، و( 222 ) مجلداً مصوراً عن الأصل عدا جملة من الوثائق 

والإجازات العلمية ، وكثير من تلك الآثار مهم في موضوعه عزيز في فنه .
ومن أهم الخزائن التي ضمت إلى المكتبة :
خزانة كتب المدرسة الخاتونية :
أنشأت هذه المدرسة السيدة عاتكة خاتون بنت السيد علي الكبير القادري الكيلاني يتصل نسبها بالشيخ عماد الدين نصر قاضي القضاة ببغداد المتوفى سنة 633ه ، ومن أ عمالها أنها جعلت دارها مدرسة علمية وسجلتها وقفاً وسمتها – المدرسة الخاتونية – وحبست عليها وقوفاً كثيرة بموجب الوقفية المؤرخة المؤرخة سنة 1220ه والوقفية الثانية المؤرخة بتأريخ 1234ه وجعلت الواقفة في هذه المدرسة خزانة كتب قيمة جمعتها من مالها الخاص ، جمعت فيها كل نادر ونفيس من المخطوطات ، وحررت ظهر كل كتاب وقفية ، وختمتها بختم –وقف عاتكة خاتون - .
خزانة مدرسة جامع القبلانية :
وجامع القبلانية من المساجد القديمة في بغداد حيث شيد على أرض أيوان ألطب التابع للمدرسة المستنصرية جدده والي بغداد السلطان سليمان باشا الكبير سنة 1197ه وأنشأ فيه مدرسة دينية وألحق بها خزانة كتب ، وقد تفرقت تلك الكتب منذ زمن بعيد إلا أن بعض أهل الخير أعاد قسماً منها وقفاً على مكتبة المدرسة القادرية .
خزانة مدرسة جامع الفضل :
وهو من مساجد بغداد القديمة ، يقع في محلة الفضل في شارع الكفاح ، أنشأه الوزير الايلخاني غياث الدين محمد بن الفضل الخواجة رشيد الدين وجدده والي بغداد سليمان باشا الكبير ووقف عليها جملة من الكتب والمخطوطات .
4- خزانة مدرسة جامع خضر بك : 
يقع هذا المسجد في محلة قنبر علي ببغداد بالقرب من شارع الأمين الحالي ، شيده خضر بك سنة 1200ه أوقف السيد عبد الكريم أفندي بن عبد الله الجلبي جملة كبيرة من الكتب والمخطوطات .


5- خزانة السيد يوسف العطاء مفتي بغداد ومدرس الحضرة القادرية سابقاً :
وهي من خزائن الكتب الخاصة الغنية بالنفائس من المخطوطات جعلها السيد يوسف صلاح الدين ( آل عطاء ) وقفاً على المكتبة القادرية .
6- مكتبة الشيخ قاسم القيسي مفتي العاصمة العراقية الأسبق وخطيب ومدرس الحضرة القادرية .
7- مكتبة السيد إبراهيم سيف الدين الكيلاني النقيب الأسبق .
8- مكتبة السيد محمد سعيد السيد موسى مفتي وقاضي الرمادي السابق ومدرس الجامع الكبير .
9- مكتبة الحاج عبد المجيد عبد القادر البهزري .
10- مكتبة الزعيم السيد حسين فوزي الحسني .
11- مكتبة العقيد إبراهيم عبد القادر العزاوي .
12- مكتبة السيد ناصر السيد صفاء الدين الكيلاني .
13- مكتبة السيد عبد الحميد السيد أحمد الكيلاني .
14- مكتبة السيد عبد الله مؤيد السيد عبد الرحمان الكيلاني .
15- مكتبةالحاج عبد القادر عبد الرحمان إمام مسجد ملوكي في العامرية .
16- مكتبة المرحوم اليد شمس الدين السيد إبراهيم الكيلاني .
17- مكتبة المرحوم السيد عبد المجيد جميل .
18- مكتبة المرحوم السيد عبد الله الزهاوي .
19- مكتبة المرحوم السيد شهاب الدين السيد أحمد الكيلاني .
20- مكتبة المرحوم السيد عبد القادر السيد عبد الله الكيلاني .
21- مكتبة المرحوم السيد عبد الرحمان الحيدري .
22- مكتبة المرحوم العقيد محمود السيد بكر .
23- مكتبة المرحوم الأستاذ حسن رضا المحامي عضو محكمة تمييز العراق سابقاً .
24- مكتبة المرحوم السيد مكرم السيد عبد الرحمان الكيلاني .
25- مكتبة المرحوم الشيخ محمد عبد الله ذنون .
26- مكتبة المرحوم الشيخ عبد الجليل آل جميل .
27- مكتبة المرحوم السيد عبد الجبار الجدوع .
28- مكتبة المحامي السيد صفاء الدين عبد الوهاب . 
وتتوزع مخطوطات المكتبة القادرية على العلوم كافة وفق التصنيف التالي : 
المصاحف الشريفة ( 51 ) مخطوط .
علوم القرآن الكريم ( 67 ) مخطوط ( يتضمن مجلدات ، مجاميع أي أن: المجلد يحتوي على عدة مخطوطات ) .
علوم الحديث الشريف ( 109 ) مخطوط ( يتضمن مجلدات ) .
علم المنطق ( 59 ) مخطوط .
علم الوضع و النحو والصرف والاستعارة ( 213 ) مخطوط .
علم آداب البحث والمناضرة ( 5 ) مخطوط .
علم اللغة ( 19 ) مخطوط .
علم الأدب والشعر ( 99 ) مخطوط .
علم العروض ( 5 ) مخطوط .
علم التأريخ ( 10 ) مخطوط .
كتب السيرة النبوية المطهرة ( 22 ) مخطوط .
كتب السير والتراجم ( 35 ) مخطوط .
علم الأنساب ( 9 ) مخطوط .
البلدان ( 5 ) مخطوط .
علم الحساب والهيئة ( 26 ) مخطوط .
علم الميكانيك ( 1 ) مخطوط .
علم الطب والصيدلة ( 15 ) مخطوط .
علم الحيوان ( 4 ) مخطوط .
علم الكيمياء والطبيعة ( 2 ) مخطوط .
علم الجفر ( 10 ) مخطوط .
لوحات الخطاطين ( 13 ) .
فنون متنوعة ( 14 ) مخطوط .
الوثائق ( 25 ) وثيقة .
السجلات ( 7 ) يتظمن فهارس الخزانات .
الإجازات والمشيخات ( 22 ) مخطوط .
المجاميع ( علوم متنوعة ) ، ( 135 ) مجموعة كبيرة تحتوي على ( 709 ) مخطوط فريد ونادر .
الفقه الحنفي ( 188 ) مخطوط .
الفقه الشافعي ( 73 ) مخطوط .
الفقه المالكي ( 3 ) مخطوط .
الفقه الحنبلي ( 7 ) مخطوط .
الفقه الإمامي ( 7 ) مخطوط .
علم أصول الفقه ( 27 ) مخطوط .
علم العقائد ( 85 ) مخطوط .
كتب الفرق والردود ( 30 ) مخطوط .
كتب التصوف ( 142 ) مخطوط . 

المكتبة القادرية وأحداث 9/4/2003م

تعرضت المكتبة القادرية إلى الهجوم من قبل الأميركان والإسرائيليين وعملائهم ، وبعض الأُجراء من العراقيين المقيمين في الخارج ( جاؤوا يركبون شاحنة كبيرة ) ، وحاولوا اقتحام باحة الحضرة القادرية ، فتصدى لهم المصلون ورواد الحضرة القادرية ، وحصلت بين الطرفين (حسب ما يروي شاهد عيان وهو السيد أمين المكتبة القادرية ) مناوشات بالسلاح ونتيجة لتجمع الناس واعتصامهم داخل الحضرة القادرية ، أعرض المهاجمون عن المكتبة ، وقد قام الكادر العامل في المكتبة القادرية بعمل وقائي فجمعوا المخطوطات في صناديق وأودعوها في مكان أمين ، إلى حين أن تتولى حكومة دائمة مقاليد السلطة في القطر العراقي . 
مكتبة الأوقاف المركزية في السليمانية
السليمانية مدينة جميلة تقع على سفح جبل يسمى ( كويزة ) ، وهي مركز محافظة السليمانية ، تقع في الشمال الشرقي من الجمهورية العراقية وقد بنيت بعد نقل العاصمة من قلعة الجولان من قبل أحد الأمراء البابانيين وهم أسرة عريقة من أسر الأكراد الذين حكموا تلك المناطق ، وكانوا أكثر الأسر الحاكمة في تأريخ الأكراد أتباعاً وأعوانناً وأشياعاً. 
وقد ذكرهم الأمير ( شرف خان ) في كتابه ( شرفنامة ) سنة 1005ه ، وكانت الفترة التي حكموا فيها ردحاً من الزمن من أخصب الحقب التي مر بها التأريخ الكردي ، حيث اتسم زمنهم بالأمن والعدل والرخاء والتدين و كانت المكتبة البابانية ثمرة من ثمار هذه الأسرة التي شيدت الجوامع والمدارس واعتنت بطلبة العلم الشرعي وجلبت المخطوطات طوال فترة حكمهم الممتدة من سنة 1669م وإلى أن أفل نجمها سنة 1851م .
ورغم أننا لا نجد بين أيدينا ما يرشدنا إلى البداية الحقيقية لمكتبة البابانيين ، وكيفية تأسيسها وتأريخ ذلك وبواعث إنشائها وما إلى ذلك ، إلا أننا نستطيع أن نتلمس الأثر من ذلك خصوصاً وأن الحصول على معلومات مفصلة ودقيقة عنها في جميع جوانبها خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بمراحل التطور يكاد يكون من المستحيلات في الوقت الحاضر، وأكثر ما يمكن الحصول عليه هو التأكيد على كون كردستان العراق منبعاً صافياً لتخريج طلبة العلم الشرعي جيلاً بعد جيل وكونها أحد معاقل العلماء الأفذاذ الذين أصبحوا شعلة منيرة في تأريخ الثقافة الإسلامية عبر الزمن و من هؤلاء العلماء الجهابذة ابن الصلاح رحمه الله .
وقد كان للأمراء البابانيين دور كبير في إغناء المكتبة بالكتب والمخطوطات النادرة و الثمينة ، حيث كانوا يقدمون كل مساعدة ممكنة ، ولقد وجد على المخطوطات في هذه المكتبة عدة وقفيات تثبت أنها وقفت من الأمراء البابانيين وليس من المستبعد أن تكون مكتباتهم هي المصدر الذي أسس عليه صرح مكتبة الأوقاف العامة الآن وهذه المكتبات هي:
المكتبة العامة البابانية في قلعة الجولان .
مكتبة الشيخ عبد الله الخرباني ، التي بيع قسم كبير منها قبل سنوات إلى مديرية الآثار العامة في بغداد وبقي بعضها محفوظاً في قصبة حلبجة عند ورثته .
مكتبة عظيمة كان فيها أكثر من ألف مخطوطة ولم يبق منها سوى الصحائف جلبت مؤخراً إلى مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في السليمانية .
مكتبة بيارة التي كانت تضم أكثر من ألف مخطوط من أمهات الكتب في شتى صنوف العلم والمعرفة ولم يبق منها إلا زهاء أربعمائة مخطوطة ضمت إلى مكتبة الأوقاف المركزية .
مكتبة ملا غزائي في قرية كناو التابعة لقضاء بشدر التي كان فيها أكثر من ألفي مخطوطة من النوادر والكتب القيمة .
مكتبة ( كلعنبر ) خورمال .
مكتبة ( سورداش ) .
مكتبة ( بيوش ) حيث أهدى منها عدد كبير من المخطوطات إلى مكتبة الأوقاف المركزية في السليمانية .
ومن هذا يتبين دور الأسرة البابانية في رفد المكتبات وتأصيلها حتى سقطت هذه الإمارة في عام 1851م حيث أصبحت تلك المكتبات بعد أن وسد الأمر إلى غير أهله مرتعاً للسراق والعابثين والمخربين الذين سرقوا من المكتبة المركزية ما سرقوا وأتلفوا ما أتلفوا و أهملوا ما أهملوا . 
وقد حاول كاكه أحمد الشيخ تدارك الأمر والعودة بالمكتبات إلى ما كانت عليه سابقاً فلم شعثها وضم نشرها وجمع شتاتها ورد شاردها ورتبها وحافظ عليها طيلة حياته حتى دخل عام 1305ه فعاد الإهمال إليها .
وشاء القدر أن تبقى مجموعة نادرة من تلك المخطوطات في مكتبة البابان في الجامع الكبير تصارع الأحداث والنكبات و المصائب التي مر بها العراق بعد ذلك إلى أن هيأ الله سبحانه وتعالى من ينقذها من هذا المصير المؤلم ويحفظها من التلف والضياع وكان ذلك على يد فضيلة الشيخ العلامة محمد الخال ( قاضي المحكمة الشرعية في السليمانية سابقاً ) وعضو المجمع العلمي حيث كان حريصاً على المحافظة على هذه المخطوطات فبسعي حثيث منه قامت محافظة السليمانية في الأربعينيات بتشكيل لجنة لجرد هذه المخطوطات وتسجيلها ، ثم اشترى لها قناطر خشبية ووضعها في غرفة ضريح كاكا أحمد الشيخ ، وخزن فيها المخطوطات ثم أغلقها وختمها بختم المحكمة الشرعية ، ثم أخذ مكتبة المرحوم أحمد النقيب من ورثته وضمها إلى هذه المخطوطات .
وفي أوائل عام 1978م قامت وزارة الأوقاف بفتح مكتبة مركزية وقفية في مركز محافظة السليمانية ، وشكلت لجنة من ثلاثة موظفين مختصين للقيام بجمع المخطوطات الموقوفة داخل مركز المحافظة وخارجه ، وضمها إلى ما تبقى من مخطوطات مكتبة بابان ، فبادرت إلى التجوال في القرى والنواحي و الأقضية التابعة للمحافظة بحثاً عن المخطوطات الموقوفة من زوايا التكايا و الجوامع و المساجد وعند الأشخاص الذين يظن أن يكون عندهم مخطوطات موقوفة ، حتى استطاعت جمع أكثر من ألف مخطوطة هذا من جهة ، ومن جهة أخرى قام بعض رجال العلم في المحافظة وعلى رأسهم الشيخ محمد خال بتقديم مخطوطاتهم الشخصية إلى المكتبة والبالغ عددها حوالي 615 مخطوطة جلها من النوادر والنفائس ولا تقدر بثمن .

واليوم تمتلك المكتبة حوالي ثلاثة آلاف مخطوطة فيها النفيس والنادر وفيها ما لا ثاني له في مكتبات العالم ، وفيها ما هو منسوخ بخط مؤلفه وتوزعت على العلوم كافة وفيما يلي تبيان ذلك :
( مكتبة البابانيين )
المصاحف ( 4) مخطوطات .
علم التجويد وعلوم القرآن ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
علم تفسير القرآن ( 47 ) مخطوطة .
علم الحديث وعلومه ( 94 ) مخطوطة .
علم الكلام والعقائد ( 24 ) مخطوطة .
علم التصوف والمواعظ ( 46 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الشافعي ( 113 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الحنفي ( 47 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه المالكي ( 4 ) مخطوطات .
أصول الفقه ( 8 ) مخطوطات .
فقه المذاهب الأخرى المقارنة (8 ) مخطوطات .
الأدب العربي ( 27 ) مخطوطة .
اللغة العربية ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
النحو والصرف ( 27 ) مخطوطة .
البلاغة ( 19 ) مخطوطة .
الوضع و المنطق و آداب البحث و المناظرة ( 23 ) مخطوطة .
الطب الإسلامي ( 6 ) مخطوطة .
التأريخ والتراجم والسير ( 17 ) مخطوطة .
علم الفلك ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
علم الجفر و الأوفاق ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
مكتبة ( البيارة – طويلة – خورمال )
المصاحف ( 79 ) مخطوطة .
المعارف العامة ( 2 ) مخطوطة .
التفسير وعلوم القرآن و القراءات ( 22 ) مخطوطة .
الحديث وعلومه ( 10 ) مخطوطات .
علم التصوف والوعظ ( 73 ) مخطوطة .
علم الكلام العقائد ( 51 ) مخطوطة .
علم أصول الفقه ( 8 ) مخطوطات .
الفقه الشافعي ( 85 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الحنفي ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
الأدب ( 34 ) مخطوطة .
اللغة العربية ( 2 ) مخطوطة .
النحو والصرف ( 92 ) مخطوطة .
البلاغة ( 24 ) مخطوطة .
الوضع والمنطق و آداب البحث والمناظرة ( 74 ) مخطوطة .
الطب الإسلامي ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
علم الفلك ( 17 ) مخطوطة .
خزائن ( ملا عبد السلام – ملا جلال – المحوي )
المصاحف ( 10 ) مخطوطات .
التفسير و علوم القرآن ( 13 ) مخطوطة .
الحديث وعلومه ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
علم الكلام والعقائد ( 23 ) مخطوطة .
علم التصوف والمواعظ ( 60 ) مخطوطة .
علم أصول الفقه ( 4 ) مخطوطات .
الفقه الشافعي ( 35 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الحنفي ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
الأدب ( 20 ) مخطوطة .
اللغة العربية ( 8 ) مخطوطات . 
النحو والصرف ( 82 ) مخطوطة . 
البلاغة ( 18 ) مخطوطة . 
الوضع والمنطق وآداب البحث والمناظرة ( 85 ) مخطوطة .
الطب الإسلامي ( 4 ) مخطوطات .
علم الفلك ( 17 ) مخطوطة .
التأريخ والتراجم ( 15 ) مخطوطة .
خزائن متفرقة ( العوائل الدينية والعلمية )
خزانة الشيخ عبد الرؤوف بن محمد أمين البيزوي .    
خزانة الشيخ عمر الشهير بابن القرداغي .
خزانة الشيخ مصطفى الخال .
خزانة قادر شيد عبد الله.
خزانة الشيخ نوري بن الشيخ بابا علي القرداغي .
وتشمل : 
المصاحف ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
المعارف العامة ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
التجويد وعلوم القرآن ( 20 ) مخطوطة .
التفسير وآيات الأحكام ( 11 ) مخطوطة .
علم الكلام والعقائد والفرق ( 66 ) مخطوطة .
علم التصوف والوعظ ( 56 ) مخطوطة .
علم أصول الفقه ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
الحديث وعلومه ( 17 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الشافعي ( 104 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الحنفي وفقه المذاهب الأخرى والفقه المقارن ( 8 ) مخطوطات .
الأدب ( 54 ) مخطوطة .
اللغة العربية ( 5 ) مخطوطات .
النحو والصرف ( 157 ) مخطوطة .
البلاغة ( 35 ) مخطوطة .
الوضع والمنطق وآداب البحث والمناظرة ( 125 ) مخطوطة .
الطب الإسلامي ( 12 ) مخطوطة .
التأريخ والتراجم والسير ( 23 ) مخطوطة .
علم الفلك ( 34 ) مخطوطة .

مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في السليمانية وأحداث 9/4/2003
أن المتأمل في تأريخ مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في السليمانية يجد أن المكتبة قد تعرضت عبر تأريخها ولأكثر من مرة لأحداث السلب والنهب والتخريب أو الإهمال والإتلاف المتعمد وغير المتعمد وذلك عائد لتعرض العراق للغزوات والحروب ولتعرضه للفتن والملاحم المتتالية مما أدى في أكثر الأحيان إلى سيادة جو من انعدام الأمن والطمأنينة ، الذي تستغله أطراف متعددة للنيل من تراث وتأريخ هذا البلد وساهمت عدة أمور في تنامي وتزايد الأخطار المحدقة بالبلد منها :
الموقع الجغرافي له في قلب العالم أو في قلب منطقة مليئة بالتفاعلات الحضارية والمتغيرات الاجتماعية .
ما يمتلكه من ثروات طبيعية وموارد هائلة جعلته عرضة للأطماع الاستعمارية المتزايدة .
صراع الحضارات وأثره على الأمة عبر العصور .
ولهذا وذاك ، فإن المكتبات كانت الخاسر الأكبر في جميع تلك الوقائع ،وقد كان نصيب مكتبة الأوقاف في السليمانية من ذلك وفيراً ، فبعد فترة من الأمن حظيت به المنطقة الشمالية طوال الفترة الممتدة من 1930م إلى عام 1991م ، تعرضت المكتبة للسلب والنهب والإتلاف ، ثم بعد هذا التأريخ جرت عملية إعادة ترميم وتعمير المكتبة من جديد ومن ثم تأهيلها للمستخدمين من طلبة العلم وعلماء و مختصين ، وهي مفتوحة الآن بدوام كامل ، من الساعة 8,30 صباحاً وحتى الساعة 2,30 مساءاً . 
مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في الموصل
تعود أولى المحاولات الجادة في سبيل إنشاء مكتبة عامة للأوقاف في الموصل إلى عام 1925م حيث نادى المعنيون بشؤون الأوقاف آنذاك إلى ضرورة القيام بجمع الكتب الوقفية من بين الغرف المهملة في أركان المساجد والجوامع وأرجاء المدارس الدينية ، وذلك محاولة منهم لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه من هذا التراث الثر الغزير وقد مضى عليه الزمن وتقادمت عليه السنون وتراكمت فوقه الأتربة وعبثت به أيادي العابثين الجاهلين ، إلا أن هذه المحاولة لم يكتب لها النجاح فقد رفضها البعض وعارضها البعض الآخر وحال دون تحقيقها أناس آخرون بحجج وأعذار مختلفة لا مجال للدخول في تفاصيلها . 
وهكذا بقيت هذه الكتب والمخطوطات والآثار النادرة وتلك الأفكار النيرة التي تفجرت عن أكبر العقول عبقرية وأعظمها ذكاء سجينة متطلعة من خلال النوافذ إلى بصيص النور وحزمة الضوء والأمل .
والموصل مدينة جميلة تقع في شمال العراق وهي من أعرق المدن وأكثرها قدماً فهي كبقية المدن العراقية القديمة تعتبر مهد الحضارات في وادي الرافدين ( سومر ، آشور ، كلدان ، بابل ... ) ويكفي أن شرفها الله ببعثة الأنبياء عليهم السلام .
ثم جاء الإسلام فأنار الربوع العربية وأصبحت الموصل واحدة من مشاعل الإسلام وحصناً منيعاً من حصونه ومنبعاً لتخريج الدعاة وإلى ساعة الناس هذه ، وتمتاز الموصل بطبيعة خلابة وجو لطيف وأرض خضراء قشيبة حتى أصبحت مثار إعجاب الشعراء والمفكرين والأدباء وسميت بـ ( أم الربيعين ) لجودة المناخ وعذوبة الماء ولهوائها العليل ، وقصدها العلماء والمفكرون والأدباء والمنظرون وسكنها أفاضل الناس والمصلحين وكان من الطبيعي أن تصبح المكتبات فيها مرتعاً للعلماء ومناراً لامعاً للعلم .
ومدينة الموصل تزخر بالمدارس والجامعات والمساجد وحلقات العلم ، وإن فكرة توحيد المكتبات ولمِّ شتاتها في مكتبة كبيرة ضخمة كانت فكرة حية لدى المعنيين والمثقفين والكتاب ، فكان عام ( 1937م ) الموافق ( 1355ه ) نقطة تحول في تاريخ المكتبة حيث تم الإيعاز من قبل الديوان الملكي إلى أوقاف الموصل من أجل العناية بالمخطوطات حسب كتاب الأوقاف العامة الموجه إلى مديرية أوقاف الموصل المرقم ( 9856/1709 ) في 5/ذي الحجة/1355 الموافق 16/شباط/1937 ، وتم العمل بالجمع الحقيقي للمخطوطات ولم شتاتها في 7/2/1973م ، واكتمل الجمع في نفس السنة في 1/7/1973م .
وتظم المكتبة الآن خزائن المخطوطات الموقوفة والشخصية التالية بحسب تاريخ انتمائها إلى مكتبة الأوقاف في الموصل :
خزانة السيد حسن باشا الجليلي ( 1172ه - 1233ه ) .
المدرسة الإسلامية .
خزائن مدرسة مسجد العراكدة .
خزائن جامع النبي شيت .
خزائن مدرسة جامع باب الطوب .
خزانة مدرسة الجامع الكبير .
خزانة مخطوطات الحاج محمد أفندي الرضواني 1269ه - 1357ه .
خزانة المدرسة المحمدية ( الزيواني ) .
خزانة المدرسة الأحمدية .
خزانة مخطوطات السيد عبد المجيد الخطيب .
خزانة مدرسة الحجيات .
خزانة مدرسة جامع الباشا .
خزانة مدرسة الحاج زكريا .
خزانة مدرسة جامع بكر أفندي .
خزانة مدرسة الحاج حسين بك ( السلطان أويس ) .
خزانة مدرسة الرباعية .
خزانة مدرسة جامع الخاتون .
خزانة المدرسة النعمانية .
خزانة مدرسة النبي يونس .
خزانة مدرسة النبي جرجيس .
خزانة مدرسة جامع المحموديين .
خزانة مدرسة جامع حمو القدو .
خزانة مدرسة جامع عبد الله بك .
خزانة جامع الأغوات .
خزانة جامع الشيخ خالد في محلة المياسة .
خزانة جامع المصفى .
خزانة مسجد الصُياغ .
خزانة الشيخ عبد الآل .
خزانة مخطوطات عبد الله مخلص ( 1313ه - 1390ه ) .
خزانة مخطوطات ميسر صالح الأمين .
خزانة مخطوطات د.ميسر الجلبي ( 1297ه - 1379ه ) .
خزانة مدرسة الخياط .
خزانة مدرسة الصائغ عبد الرحمان جلبي وقاسم جلبي الصائغ .
مخطوطات عبد الله حسو ( 1308ه - 1380 ) .
مخطوطات السيد محمد صديق الجليلي . 
وفيما يلي نماذج من توزيعات المخطوطات على العلوم في بعض الخزائن :
خزانة حسن باشا الجليلي : 
المصاحف ( 3 ) مخطوطات .
التجويد والقراءات ( 5 ) مخطوطات .
التفسير وعلومه ( 34 ) مخطوطة .
غريب ألفاظ القرآن والحديث ( 3 ) مخطوطات .
الحديث وعلومه ( 9 ) مخطوطة .
علم الكلام والعقائد ( 11 ) مخطوطة .
التصوف والأخلاق والأدعية ( 20 ) مخطوطة .
أصول الفقه ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
الفقه الحنفي ( 48 ) مخطوطة . 
الفقه الشافعي ( 6 ) مخطوطة .
فقه المذاهب الأخرى ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
خلافات المذاهب ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
الردود والفرق ( 2 ) مخطوطة .
الأدب و القوافي ( 20 ) مخطوطة .
اللغة ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
النحو ( 32 ) مخطوطة .
الصرف والبلاغة وعلم الوضع ( 12 ) مخطوطة . 
المنطق وآداب البحث والمناظرة ( 8 ) مخطوطات .
الطب ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
التاريخ والتراجم ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
موضوعات مختلفة ( 11 ) مخطوطة .
المجاميع ( 84 ) مجلد تشمل ( 359 ) مخطوطة .
خزانة المدرسة الإسلامية :
المصاحف ( 1 ) مخطوطة .
التجويد والقراءات ( 4 ) مخطوطات .
التفسير وعلومه ( 2 ) مخطوطة .
الحديث وعلومه ( 18 ) مخطوطة .
علم الكلام والعقائد ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
التصوف والأخلاق والأدعية ( 5 ) مخطوطات .
أصول الفقه ( 2 ) مخطوطة .
الفقه الحنفي ( 7 ) مخطوطات . 
الفقه الشافعي ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
فقه المذاهب الأخرى ( 14 ) مخطوطة .
الردود والفرق ( 2 ) مخطوطة .
الأدب والقوافي ( 15 ) مخطوطة .
النحو ( 22 ) مخطوطة .
الصرف ( 4 ) مخطوطات
البلاغة ( 2 ) مخطوطة . 
المنطق وآداب البحث والمناظرة ( 8 ) مخطوطات .
التاريخ والتراجم والسير ( 7 ) مخطوطات .
موضوعات مختلفة ( 20 ) مخطوطة .
المجاميع ( 42 ) مجلد ، تشمل ( 134 ) مخطوطة .
مخطوطات مدرسة مسجد العراكدة : ( 13 ) مخطوط .
مخطوطات مدرسة جامع النبي شيت عليه السلام : 
المصاحف ( 32 ) مخطوطة .
التفسير وعلومه ( 16 ) مخطوطة .
الحديث وعلومه ( 6 ) مخطوطات .
علم الكلام والعقائد ( 5 ) مخطوطات .
التصوف والأخلاق والأدعية ( 5 ) مخطوطات .
أصول الفقه ( 5 ) مخطوطات .
الفقه الحنفي ( 27 ) مخطوطة . 
الفقه الشافعي ( 9 ) مخطوطات .
الأدب والشعر ( 10 ) مخطوطات .
اللغة ( 6 ) مخطوطات .
النحو ( 21 ) مخطوطة .
الصرف ( 3 ) مخطوطات
البلاغة ( 9 ) مخطوطة . 
المنطق وآداب البحث والمناظرة ( 6 ) مخطوطات .
الطب ( 3 ) مخطوطات .
التاريخ والتراجم والسير ( 8 ) مخطوطات .
موضوعات مختلفة ( 21 ) مخطوطة . 
المجاميع ( 56 ) مجلد ، وتشمل ( 184 ) مخطوطة . 
مخطوطات مدرسة باب الطوب : ( 10 ) مخطوطات ، بضمنها مجاميع .
مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في الموصل وأحداث 9/4 2003م
بالرغم من أن انعدام الأمن بعد الاحتلال الأمريكي الغاشم لدولة العراق كان هو الصفة السائدة ، وسيادة السلب والنهب و التخريب للدوائر الرسمية والحكومية كافة ، إلا أن تكاتف أبناء مدينة الموصل وتلاحمهم في صد المعتدين ومنعهم من تخريب وتدمير التراث الأصيل أدى إلى أن تبقى مكتبة الأوقاف العامة في الموصل سليمة من أعمال التخريب والتدمير والسلب والنهب ، وقد استطعنا أن نلتقي بالشيخ محمد بشار الفيضي أستاذ الحديث في الجامعة الإسلامية ، وهو أحد العلماء والدعاة المبرزين في مدينة الموصل الحدباء ، حيث أعطانا انطباعاً عاماً عن مدى حرص الناس في الموصل على صيانة مكتبة الأوقاف العامة والآثار الخطية المهمة فيها ومدى تفاني المسؤولين والعاملين فيها على إبقاء هذه المكتبة شعلة تنير طريق طلبة العلم وتخدم العلم والعلماء إدراكاً منهم لشرف الرسالة التي يؤدونها ونبل المعاني السامية التي يتجشمون عناء المحافظة عليها ، حتى أن بعضهم كان يسهر الليالي الصعبة التي كانت تتعرض فيها مدينة الموصل لأشد الغارات تدميراً ويعرضون أنفسهم لخطر أشد الأسلحة فتكاً ، و يناشد أبناء الموصل الغيورون جميع الأخوة المسلمين في أرجاء الأرض أن يتحملوا مسؤولياتهم في الدفاع عن العراق ومساعدته على تجاوز محنته المتمثلة بالاحتلال المقيت الذي هو أشد خطراً على التراث الإسلامي الأصيل من أي شيء أخر ، وأن خطر تعرض المكتبة للمداهمة من قبل الأمريكان قائم ، فهم يرتكبون الجرائم بدم بارد ولا يهمهم إذا ما كان الذي يحرقونه حطب رخيص أم أثر نفيس ، نصَّبوا أنفسهم قضاة وجلادين ، غير آبهين من وازع أو ضمير أو سلطة أو قانون ، مخالفين لكل الأعراف والمواثيق التي تحرم تدمير الآثار أو نهبها كما نصت على ذلك اتفاقيات جنيف التي كانوا هم أحد الدول التي وقعت عليها . 





مكتبة المتحف الوطني العراقي
مكتبة المتحف الوطني العراقي من المكتبات المهمة التي تعنى بجمع المخطوطات الأثرية النفيسة والأصلية فهي تضم أكثر من أربعة آلاف مخطوط نادر كتب أغلبها باللغة العربية وبعضها بلغات أخرى كالإنجليزية والفرنسية والإيطالية والألمانية والتركية والفارسية والكردية والعبرية والسريانية والأودوية والصابئية وغيرها .
وتتناول هذه المخطوطات مواضيع علمية متنوعة منها : الطب والرياضيات والمنطق واللغة والتأريخ والجغرافيا والعلوم الشرعية كعلم الحديث والفقه والتفسير والعقائد ..ألخ .
ومنها مخطوطات نادرة فريدة كتب بعضها بخط مؤلفيها ويعد كتاب ( المجمل في اللغة ) لابن فارس الذي كتبه سنة 446ه - 1054م من أقدم المخطوطات المؤرخة التي تمتلكها المكتبة .
موقع المكتبة
تقع المكتبة حالياً في مبنى المتحف الوطني العراقي في منطقة ( علاوي الحلة ) من جانب الكرخ في بغداد بالقرب من بناية البريد المركزي العراقي وهي بناية حديثة وأنيقة مكونة من أقسام متعددة تبعاً لتقسيمات المتحف الوطني حيث تشغل المكتبة بناية واسعة من بنايات المتحف الوطني العراقي .
تطور المخطوطات في المكتبة 
تواردت المخطوطات إلى المكتبة منذ عام 1359ه - 1940م ،وكان أول كتاب اقتني وسجل في سجل المخطوطات هو كتاب ( معجم البلدان ) لياقوت الحموي ،وأضيفت بعده مجموعة مخطوطات المرحوم رشيد عالي الكيلاني رئيس وزراء الحكومة العراقية في العهد الملكي .
وأخذت هذه المخطوطات تتزايد أعدادها عن طريق الشراء والإهداء ومن أكبر المجموعات التي دخلت المكتبة تلك التي أهديت من الأباء الكرمليين في بغداد والتي تعرف اليوم بمخطوطات الأب أنستاس ماري الكرملي والتي سجلت في المكتبة سنة 1373ه -1953م والبالغ عددها ( 435 ) مخطوطاً .
وقد أصدر الأستاذ كوركيس عواد مدير مكتبة المتحف الوطني العراقي السابق فهارس عديدة لها نشرة في مجلة سومر التي كانت تصدرها مديرية الآثار العامة ببغداد ، تناول فيها المخطوطات الطبية والأدبية والتاريخية .
وقد قام الأستاذ أسامة ناصر النقشبندي بإعداد فهرست للمخطوطات اللغوية 
( النحو والصرف والبلاغة والعروض والقوافي والمعاجم وفقه اللغة ) وبلغ عدد تلك المخطوطات أكثر من ( 503 ) مخطوطات .

مثال/
شرح عمدة الحافظ وعدة اللافظ 
كلاهما لجمال الدين محمد بن عبد الله بن مالك الطائي المتوفي سنة 672ه - 1273م ،
قال المؤلف في هذا الشرح : ( هذه تنبيهات مختصرة يستعان بها على فهم ما تضمنته مقدمتي الموسومة بعمدة الحافظ وعدة اللافظ ) .
كتبه بقلم معتاد محمد هاشم الموسوي 1250ه - 1834م ،
الرقم 537 ، 
القياس 21 × 15 ، 
ص 188 ،
س23 .

مكتبة المتحف الوطني العراقي وتأريخ سقوط بغداد في 9/4/2003م

تعرض المتحف الوطني العراقي في يوم سقوط بغداد في يد القوات الأمريكية وحلفائها إلى هجوم همجي استهدف جميع القطع الأثرية النادرة التي لا تقدر بثمن والتي يعود تأريخ بعضها إلى 5 آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد ، فنهبت تلك الآثار بمساعدة من القوات الغازية وقد شوهدت جماعات مختلفة تقتحم مبنى المتحف الوطني العراقي بعضهم عراقيون مدفوعون من جهات عميلة وبعضهم يهود إسرائيليون وبعضهم أمريكان جاءوا بملابس عسكرية تارة وتارة بملابس الصحفيين والمراسلين ، فنهبوا وسرقوا وأحرقوا ثم بعد ذلك وضعوا قوات أمريكية مدرعة بالدبابات بحجة حماية المتحف الوطني من السرقة بعد أن سرقوه .
وأخيراً فتحت أبواب المتحف للعاملين فيه حيث أكد لنا السيد ( دوني ) مدير المتحف الوطني العراقي نجاة أكثر تلك المخطوطات الموجودة في المكتبة من السرقة إلا أنه لم يطلعنا على شيء منها لدواعٍ أمنية . 
دار صدام للمخطوطات
دار صدام للمخطوطات من أكبر دور المخطوطات في القطر العراقي وأكثرها كماً وأقدمها تصنيفاً وأجودها نوعية فهي مقارنة بغيرها من الدور والمكتبات الأهم على الإطلاق حيث يربوا عدد المخطوطات في المكتبة على 60,000 مخطوطة في شتى العلوم والمعارف والفنون والآداب .
وتعتبر دار صدام للمخطوطات حديثة نسبياً إذ يعود تأريخ تأسيسها إلى عام 1989م ، حيث أوعزت الحكومة العراقية السابقة إلى الوزارات كافة بتبني فكرة إنشاء دار للمخطوطات يراعى فيها أن تكون أكبر دار للمخطوطات في القطر العراقي ، فاختير لها مكان حرصت الحكومة فيه على أن يكون الموقع مميزاً فاختير لها دار السيد توفيق السويدي رئيس الوزراء العراقي السابق ( العهد الملكي ) مع دارين كبيرين أخريين مجاورة لدار توفيق السويدي في منطقة شارع حيفا الجهة القريبة من مبنى الإذاعة والتلفزيون في الصالحية ( جانب الكرخ من بغداد ) ، ثم استقدم لخدمة الدار كادر كبير ومتخصص منهم الأستاذ الدكتور أسامة النقشبندي وغيره .
وشرع العاملون في الدار في توفير المستلزمات وتهيئة الوسائل اللازمة لحفظ المخطوطات وحمايتها من عوامل التآكل والتلف ومن بعد ذلك جرت عملية تحويل جميع تلك المخطوطات إلى مخزن مهيأة فيه جميع العوامل اللازمة لذلك .
وراعى المختصون في الدار على إنشاء غرفة خاصة بتصوير المخطوطات وتحميض الأفلام وأرشفة ذلك كله في قسم الأرشيف .
وقد اتبع القائمون على خدمة هذه الدار كل الوسائل الكفيلة لأن تطور الدار وتضمن لها الريادة على غيرها .
دار صدام للمخطوطات وأحداث العدوان الأمريكي
في 9/4/2003 م وما بعدها

تعرضت دار صدام للمخطوطات بعد زوال حكومة البعث و احتلال بغداد من قبل القوات الأمريكية الغاشمة إلى أعمال السلب والنهب والحرق والإتلاف من أطراف متعددة وتم إتلاف أحد الدور الثلاثة ، وقام العاملون في الدار على حماية الدارين الباقيين ، وقد نشرت جريدة الساعة العراقية في عددها المرقم ( 19 ) الصادرة بتأريخ 5 / جمادى الأولى / 1424ه الموافق 5 / تموز / 2003 م تقريراً بعنوان ( نهب 60000 مخطوطة نادرة تحت سمع ونظر الأمريكان ) وتحدثت عن سرقت ونهب جميع المخطوطات في دار صدام .
وقد آثرنا التحقق من ذلك الخبر وتمحيصه ، فتبين لنا بعد التحقيق والتقصي والتقاء السادة العاملين في دار صدام للمخطوطات أن الخبر غير دقيق ، وأن العاملين في الدار جزاهم الله خيراً قد قاموا بحماية مخطوطات الدار جميعها ونقلوها إلى مكان أمين لم يطلع عليه أحد لأسباب أمنية تتعلق بحماية التراث العراقي من السلب والنهب وأن الدار بالرغم من ما كابدته من عناء الحماية والمقاومة وأخطار التعرض للقتل والاعتقال على يد القوات الأمريكية التي تدعي حماية الآثار العراقية ظاهراً وتقوم بسرقتها ونقلها إلى جهات مجهولة لاحقاً .
وقد التقينا بالسيد الفاضل عبد الله حامد أقدم العاملين في دار صدام للمخطوطات وأجرينا معه حواراً استطعنا أن نخرج به بنتيجة هي أن المخطوطات سليمة وأنها جميعاً بأمان وأن المخطوطات ستعود إلى مكانها الطبيعي .
وتناول السيد عبد الله حامد دور العاملين في الدار وجهودهم ودعا كل من يهمه أمر التراث العربي الإسلامي إلى التحرك الجدي لدرء خطر تعرض الآثار والمخطوطات إلى السرقة والنهب وأن ما تقوم به القوات الأمريكية من ادعاء حماية الدار هو شيء باطل 
مكتبة المجمع العلمي العراقي

مكتبة المجمع العلمي العراقي مكتبة مهمة تحتوي على العديد من النسخ الخطية في مختلف العلوم والآداب .
تقع مكتبة المجمع العلمي العراقي في منطقة الوزيرية من جانب الرصافة في بغداد بالقرب من جامعة بغداد وتستمد ما فيها من كتب ومخطوطات من التراث الثر الذي يمدها به العلماء المنتمون إلى المجمع العلمي العراقي بما يملكونه من كتب ومخطوطات أفنوا أعمارهم في محاولة جمعها وتملكها و كانوا يوصون بها ورثتهم أن يجعلوها وقفاً على مكتبة المجمع العلمي العراقي .
إن محتويات مكتبة المجمع العلمي العراقي تتألف من مخطوطات قيمة ونادرة وعدد كبير من المخطوطات المصورة التي قامت بتصويرها لجنة خاصة جعلت أولى اهتماماتها تصوير كل ما هو نادر وفريد في فنه فكان أن تجمع عدد كبير لم نستطع إجمال عدده لتعرض المكتبة للهجوم من قبل عناصر تنتمي إلى جهات متعددة استغلت الأوضاع المأساوية التي تعرض إليها الشعب العراقي أبان الغزو الأمريكي الإسرائيلي على العراق فقاموا بأعمال التدمير والسرقة والسلب والنهب .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وقد استطعنا أن نلتقي بالسيد جليل وهاب وهو أحد العاملين في المجمع فقدم لنا رواية مفصلة تطرق فيها إلى العدوان الذي لحق ببناية المجمع العلمي العراقي قائلاً :
(( في يوم الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة الموافقة للأيام 9و10و11 نيسان 2003 م قام بعض الأوباش المعتدين بالدخول إلى المجمع العلمي العراقي بمساعدة دبابتين مصفحتين تحمل العلم الأمريكي وقاموا بكسر يافطة المجمع العلمي العراقي وكان من بين المهاجمين عددٌ من العرب وعندما اعترض الحراس المكلفين بحماية المبنى قال أحدهم بلهجة خليجية ( أنتم ما عليكم ) وقاموا بتكسير الأبواب والزجاج وقاموا بعد ذلك بفتح أبواب المجمع للسراق فقاموا بسرقة عدد كبير من الكتب والمخطوطات وقاموا بسرقة دار رئيس المجمع العلمي العراقي ، إلا أن مقاومة الحراس حالت دون سرقة ما تبقى من كتب ومخطوطات وحالوا 
أيضاً دون حرق بناية المجمع العلمي والتي كان المهاجمون مزمعين على حرقه كحال بقية الدوائر والبنايات الحكومية )) .

    بعد هذا العرض المستفيض لمخطوطات العراق ، وبعد دراسة استقصائية تامة لمكتبات المخطوطات في العراق وزيارة هذه المكتبات واللقاء مع موظفيها الحاليين والقدامى ، واللقاء بالشخصيات المهمة المهتمة بهذا الجانب من التراث ، تبين وبأمور قاطعة أنه لم تحرق ولا مخطوطة أصلية - والحمد لله - ، وجميع مخطوطات المكتبات العراقية سليمة لم يصبها ضرر الحرب ، وما أحرق هو ثلاثون صندوقاً لمكتبة أوقاف بغداد وهي مصورات .
    وأما ما أشيع في أول النكبة حول حرق جميع المخطوطات العراقية فهو إنما كان لمصلحة ؛ لأن أعداء التراث العراقي كانوا يقصدون حرق المخطوطات فإشاعة حرقها في وقتها سبيل الحفاظ عليها ، والحمد لله الذي حفظ لنا هذه الثروة العلمية التأريخية وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .




الدكتور ماهر ياسين الفحل
العراق الأنبار الرمادي
دار الحديث حرسها الله

----------


## المجلس العلمي

بارك الله فيك أخي الشيخ ماهر الفحل على هذا الجهد المبارك

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وأنتم بارك الله فيكم ، وضاعف لكم الأجر في خدمة هذا الدين عن طريق نشر العلم .

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

جزى الله أخانا الحبيب الشيخ ماهر خير الجزاء على هذا المقال الرائع .


محبكم / أبومحمد .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وأنتم جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بكم

----------


## ابو عبد الله السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزى الله الشيخ الجليل على هذا المقال الرائع.

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وأنتم جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بعلمكم وزادكم من فضله

----------


## جمال الجزائري

مجهود كبير وطيب شيخنا الفاضل

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد أن نشكر لكم ما قدمتموه من بيانات طيبة هنا،نأمل أن تتابعوا لنا رعاكم الله آثار المكتبات الأخرى في العراق .لقد بلغنا من أحد طلبة العلم أنه التقى ببعض مشايخه من خدمة الحديث النبوي وقال له  أن هناك مكتبة تحتوي الكثير من المخطوطات تابعة لجامعة البصرة،وكان بعض أهل العلم من الهند وغيرهم قد زارها ورأى أعمال وتحقيقات العلامة أبي عبدالوهاب البصري المديني بالحديث وعلوم الفقه وغيرها من الدراسات التي قام بها سماحته فيها..
وقد زرنا لها لاحقا في بداية عام 2000وتأكد لنا وجودها ولم تتيسر لنا بوقتها عمليات التصوير لها،فحبذا أن تتأكدوا من السؤال عن ذلك الساعة.

ثم أعلمكم بأن بعض كبار طلبة العلم أشاروا الى أن شيخ مشايخنا البروفيسور سالم آل عبدالرحمن  رعاه الله تعالى كانت له محققات ودراسات أيضا في مكتبة باشا اعيان وهي مكتبة خاصة لعائلة باشا اعيان تقع في منطقة البصرة القديمة ،وقد كانت تدار في ايام التسعينيات من قبل حفيد العائلة د.غزوان فيصل وهو دكتور كيميائي كان يعمل استاذا في كلية العلوم-جامعة البصرة
حبذا تسليط الضوء ونقل ما يمكن عن هذه المكتبات وبارك الله فيكم

اخوكم الصغير 
من طلبة الشيخ د.عبدالله الانصاري
الكويت

----------


## أبوالفداء المصري

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب ،
وإني لاذكر بكاء شيخنا الفاضل الدكتور احمد معبد عبدالكريم في إحدى محاضراته لنا يوم غزو العراق وكان يبكي لأن مخطوطات بغداد ستسرق وتصبح في ايدي اعدائنا ،ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## الدكتور طه الحمداني

الشيخ الفاضل ماهر الفحل حفظكم الله
السلام عليكم
 جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين الجزاء المجيد وأعطاك سبحانه وتعالى العطاء السعيد
ودوعائي لك بالعمر المديد والعطاء الجديد والفوز بالجنة يوم الوعد والوعيد

----------


## ماهر الفحل

أجزل الله لكم الثواب ، وأدخلكم الجنة بغير حساب ، وجمعنا ووالدينا وإياكم في الفردوس الأعلى .
وأسأل الله أن يحسن عاقبتنا وإياكم في الأمور كلها وأن يجيرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة .

----------


## احمد زاجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم :
المخطوطات موجودة والحمد لله حيث تم نقلها قبل الاحتلال الى دار صدام للمخطوطات ووضعت في صناديق محكمة ويرجع الفضل في حمايتها الى حارس الدار الذي لم يترك مكانه وحافظ على المخطوطات رغم الخطر الذي كان يحدق به وقد زرت الدار (المركز الوطني لحفظ المخطوطات) في شارع حيفا خلال الشهر الماضي ثلاث مرات والحمد لله مازالت موجودة وكذلك افلام المايكروفيلم وصورت مااحتاجه منها .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

بارك الله فيك شيخنا والحمد لله على سلامة المخطوطات لكن الافضل شيخنا لو ثم تصوير النادر منها ووضعه على الشبكة حتى ينتشر بين طلبة علوم الشرعية

----------


## ماهر الفحل

> بارك الله فيك شيخنا والحمد لله على سلامة المخطوطات لكن الافضل شيخنا لو ثم تصوير النادر منها ووضعه على الشبكة حتى ينتشر بين طلبة علوم الشرعية


 نعم بارك الله فيكم ، وقد جهدت في مثل هذا لكن لم أتمكن ، والآن التصوير عسير جداً ، ولا يتم إلا بدفع الرشا الباهضة ، نسأل الله السلامة .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

الحمد لله ... على سلامة هاتيك المخطوطات ..... اللهم وفقنا لنشرها

----------


## ابو عبد الرحمان السيوطي

جزاك الله خير شيخنا العزيز 
 وانا والله حزنت لهذا الامر لكن  والله  تذكرت 
 ما  يفرح  قلبي 
 انه مع  ضعف الاسباب ونعدامها    ياتي الفرج الحراسة من الله 
والله يحرس تراثنا من ايدي العابثين
 امين   امين امين

----------


## طالب الإيمان

جزاك الله خير شيخنا الفاضل ،..
سمعتُ مرةً أنّ المجمع العلمي العراقي أرسلَ مراراً و تَكراراً للمجمع العلمي في دمشق أن يستقبل المخطوطات الموجودة لديهِ بأن يرسلها له حتى لا تُفقد ، و لكن مجمع دمشق كان كالمُعطل لأنّ رئيسهُ : شاكر الفحام - لا رحمهُ الله - ، و كانت الأوامر بيده ، و قد كان في التسعين من عمره و لا يعلم من أمرِ الدنيا شيء ، .. فانظُر للبيروقراطيّة الموجودة عندنا ..
و قد أفرحتني بهذا المقال - الذي لم أرهُ إلا اللحظة - .
بارك الله فيك ..

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

كنت اتابع ما يجري قبل الاحتلال في دار صدام من تعبئة وصيانة وجهد لا مثيل له من قبل كادر الدار- نساء ورجالا - وانا استنسخ مخطوطات الالوسي واصور بعضها وهي كما ذكر الاستاذ ماهر محفوظة في امكنة خاصة تحت رعاية حراس تراث الامة امثال  النقشبندي وغيره وقد تم تصوير اغلب المخطوطات ان لم اقل كلها على المايكرو فيلم وتم حفظها وتم وضع المخطوط الاصل في صناديق خاصة بها خشيتة ان تنالها اليد الاثمة التي لاتفرق بين الورق والمخطوط.
  وحول مخطوطات العلامة عبد الكريم الصاعقة فقد تم استخراج ما فيها من مخطوطات اثرية من جامع الدهان - غرفة خاصة داخله- بعد رسالة توصية من الشيخ صبحي السامرائي وبجهود الاستاذ اياد القيسي وكان من ضمن المخطوطات الصارم المنكي ومنهاج السنة النبوية بخط الالوسي الجزء الثاني منه فحسب والسيف المسلول ورسالة ابن تيمية لابي نصر المبنجي والعدد يتجاوز 20 مخطوطة وقد ذكرت ما تيسر لي جمعه من مخطوطات العلامة محمود شكري الالوسي ضمن بحث (جولة مع مؤلفاته )ولعل الوقت يتسع لسرد بقية ما تحصل عندي من اسماء المخطوطات التي صورتها لنفسي والله الموفق .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

> كنت اتابع ما يجري قبل الاحتلال في دار صدام من تعبئة وصيانة وجهد لا مثيل له من قبل كادر الدار- نساء ورجالا - وانا استنسخ مخطوطات الالوسي واصور بعضها وهي كما ذكر الاستاذ ماهر محفوظة في امكنة خاصة تحت رعاية حراس تراث الامة امثال النقشبندي وغيره وقد تم تصوير اغلب المخطوطات ان لم اقل كلها على المايكرو فيلم وتم حفظها وتم وضع المخطوط الاصل في صناديق خاصة بها خشيتة ان تنالها اليد الاثمة التي لاتفرق بين الورق والمخطوط.
> وحول مخطوطات العلامة عبد الكريم الصاعقة فقد تم استخراج ما فيها من مخطوطات اثرية من جامع الدهان - غرفة خاصة داخله- بعد رسالة توصية من الشيخ صبحي السامرائي وبجهود الاستاذ اياد القيسي وكان من ضمن المخطوطات الصارم المنكي ومنهاج السنة النبوية بخط الالوسي الجزء الثاني منه فحسب والسيف المسلول ورسالة ابن تيمية لابي نصر المبنجي والعدد يتجاوز 20 مخطوطة وقد ذكرت ما تيسر لي جمعه من مخطوطات العلامة محمود شكري الالوسي ضمن بحث (جولة مع مؤلفاته )ولعل الوقت يتسع لسرد بقية ما تحصل عندي من اسماء المخطوطات التي صورتها لنفسي والله الموفق .


 جزاك الله خيراً على هذه التعليقة النافعة ، هل بالإمكان أن نعرف أين وضعت تلكم المخطوطات بعد أن أخرجت من جامع الدهان ؟
أكرر شكري ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

الاستاذ ماهر حفظه الله ذكرت في -مكتبة الصاعقة - سرد لما حوته المكتبة من مخطوطات وقد صورت ما يمكن الاستفادة منه مثل مخطوط الصارم المنكي ومنهاج السنة وهي عند الاستاذ اياد القيسي حفظه الله وقد ارسلتها له قبل الاحتلال بعام تقريبا واما بخصوص المكتبة فاعتقد انها لازالت على حالها منذ وفاة الشيخ مولود التركي !!على ان تلك النظرة التعصبية حول المكتبة وكونها تعود لعلم راسخ في العراق لازالت تسيطر على عقول بعض الشيوخ سامحهم الله وكان الاولى بهم تقديم العون والتسهيلات لم يبغي البحث العلم لا ان تقل باقفال وتقييد بقيود وقد عانيت الامريين من اجل الوصول اليها والقاء نظرة فقط حتى اني منعت من الدخول وقام باحصاء المكتبة -بعد عدة وسائط - شخص من موظفي وزراة الاوقاف وهم بهذا يكونوا قد خالفوا وصية الشيخ في الوقف اشكرك استاذنا على متابعتك للموضوع ،وحول موضوعك القيم -دراسة استكشافية لدي بعض الاضافات لعل القارئ الكريم يستفيد منها ساقوم بانزالها بعد ترتيبها والتحقق من كونها لم تذكر في الدراسة والله الموفق والهادي الى صراطه المستقيم .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

في خضم الظروف والاحداث المؤلمة التي تتعرض لها بلاد الرافدين وشعبه الابي الصابر -ان شاء الله- في هذه الايام وقبلها على ما يلاقيه من قتل وارهاب وضيق وبلاء يوميا وعلى مدار سبع سنوات من زمن الاحتلال الجاثم على ارض الرافدين وما يحدث خلال السنين السبع العجاف من زهق للارواح وتدمير كامل لكل المؤسسات باختلاف وظائفها ومسمايتها غير ما تعرضت له ذخائر التراث العربي الاسلامي في العراق – منبع الحضارات – من سلب ونهب وتدمير- لا اريد في هذه العجالة المختصرة التحدث عن كنوز دار صدام او المتحف العراقي اومكتبة وزارة الاوقاف وما حدث لها على مرائ ومسمع الجميع من تخريب فالحديث طويل قد ادمى القلوب وابكى العيون اقول في ظلمة الليل البهيم تبرق بارقة امل ورسالة تطمين من عدد من الغيورين من العراقيين – هم وحدهم من تحمل عبئ هذه الامانة وصانوها من العبث والتلف والضياع –الذين استطاعوا اقتحام هذا الظلام وما يعترض في طريقهم من غوغائية منظمة والحفاظ على تراث كاد ان يندثر الى الابد فحملوه – وبجهود فردية – الى بيوتهم ومحل اقامتهم المهددة اصلا من قبل المافيات وفي الاونة الاخيرة بداء العمل وبسعي حثيث على اعادة ما سرق ونهب من المخطوطات القيمة فضلا على الغيرة الوطنية والانسانية حملت الكثير من الغيورين على المساهمة في اعادة ما نهب وسرق بل وشرائه واعادته وقد ظهر الاستاذ الدكتور عبد الله حامد على بعض القنوات البارحة وتحدث عما حصل لذخائر العراق وعلى مدى السنين الخوالي وبعث برسالة تطمين وهو ما اكده الدكتور ماهرالفحل حفظه الله ورعاه وفي دراسة استكشافية علمية رائعة حيث قال (هذا العرض المستفيض لمخطوطات العراق ، وبعد دراسة استقصائية تامة لمكتبات المخطوطات في العراق وزيارة هذه المكتبات واللقاء مع موظفيها الحاليين والقدامى ، واللقاء بالشخصيات المهمة المهتمة بهذا الجانب من التراث ، تبين وبأمور قاطعة أنه لم تحرق ولا مخطوطة أصلية - والحمد لله - ، وجميع مخطوطات المكتبات العراقية سليمة لم يصبها ضرر الحرب ، وما أحرق هو ثلاثون صندوقاً لمكتبة أوقاف بغداد وهي مصورات .وأما ما أشيع في أول النكبة حول حرق جميع المخطوطات العراقية فهو إنما كان لمصلحة ؛ لأن أعداء التراث العراقي كانوا يقصدون حرق المخطوطات فإشاعة حرقها في وقتها سبيل الحفاظ عليها*) اكد الدكتور عبد الله كذالك ما توصل اليه الدكتور ماهر الفحل ان مخطوطات العراق لم يصبها الضرر وان وسائل الاعلام ضخمت من الموضوع وقال الدتور اننا سعداء باننا تمكنا من الحفاظ على ارثنا الحضاري وان مكتبة اوقاف بغداد هي الوحيدة التي تعرضت للسرقة فقد سرق او اتلف او احرق 1477-قيل انها مصورة اما المخطوطات فقد قام بنقلها احد الاخوة الافاضل وتحمل عناء المحافظة عليها والذي سرق لايزال داخل القطر والمساعي الان قائمة لاعادتها على انه لايخفى ان سرقة المخطوطات كانت تتم بشكل منظم وانتقائي أي يتم سرقة ما هو كالجوهرة من ناحية قيمته وقد تعرضت بلاد الرافدين الى ثلاثة حروب كونية - عم ضررها العالم اجمع -مدمرة اتت على الاخضر واليابس وكان لمخطوطات العراق الحظ الاوفر من التدمير وفي حرب الشمال التي دامت عدة سنين اتى احد الجنود ممن شارك في الحرب بمخطوط نادر في علم الحديث – مسند في الحديث – مبتور الاول والاخر يعود تاريخه الى سنة 700هجرية وقال ان الجنود كانوا يعبرون على اكوام واكداس من المخطوطات القيمة لايفقهون قيمتها وبعضهم يشعل فيها النار وما مكتبة الشيخ حمدي السلفي وما تحويه من نفائس وماجرى لها من عبث الا دليل على صحة ما اقول وهو مما يثبت ان العراق كما هو مخزونه من البترول والمعادن والفوسفات هو كذلك مخزونه من نوادر المخطوطات فقد** سرقت نسخ ثمينة من التلمود يعود تاريخها إلى أكثر من 2500 سنة** لاتقدر بثمن اثناء مرور قوات الاحتلال بمنطقة الجفل بداية الاحتلال – ذكر ذلك النقشبندي وعزائنا فيما اصاب العراق من سلب لتراثه ونهب لخيراته وقتل لعقول ابنائه وتحطيم لمقدراته – ولازال الى اليوم وما حدث من تفجيرات ازهقت ارواح المئات على مرئ ومسمع من العالم اجمع والامر لله وحده – عزائنا في ذلك كله ان المحتل لم ولن يتمكن من قتل العقول والافكار تلك التي خلفت للانسانية جمعاء اعظم تراث عرفه التاريخ وان ابناء العراق سينهضون من جديد ينفضون عن كواهلهم الغبار ليعيدوا بنائه من جديد كما عادت بغداد مدينة السلام بعد ان ايقن الجميع انها لن تعود الى سابق عهدها ومجدها وعزها اللهم ارحم اموات المسلمين وفرج عن المسجونين في السجون والمعتقلات اللهم اطعمهم من الجوع واسقهم من العطش اللهم ارحم الايتام والثكالى والمعوزين ولا حول ولاقوة الابالله*

----------


## عمار الحسيني

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام 
على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
بعد أن تعرض العراق الى الاحتلال الغاشم قاموا بسرقة ما في خزانات العراق من المخوطات والكتب النادرة إلى غير ذلك من التراث العراقي 
وكنت اخاف ان يدخل المحتل الى المجمع العلمي العراقي ، وفعلا حدث وان دخل المحتل ومعه بعض من يدعي العروبة وعندما دخلت انا ومن معي من طلاب العلم الى المكتبة وجدناها مقلوبة راسا على عقب والله يا أخوة بكينا وابكينا الحاضرينا حتى ان احد الزملاء وهو ابو مريم رحمه الله تعالى قتلته الفئة الضالة  الهالكة باذن الله تعالى ضرب برأسه الجدار وأخذ يبكي وكأنه فقد عزيز عليه لا استطيع ان أصور لكم المشهد فكر اخي القارئ وكأن أحد احبائك رأيته على قارعة الطريق وقد هشمته سيارة ماذا تفعل استشعر الموقف يا اخي .
على العموم دخلت رأيت شباب صغار بعمر 15 سنة او 17سنة وبيدهم احجار من البناية نفسها فسألته ماذا تفعل قال انا ما اسرق يبا اني ادمر افلش امزق سألته لماذا قال هكذا بدون سبب فذهبت مسرعا لاحضر حجارة واضعها في رأسه واذا به يفر فرار الخنزير دون التفاتة بعد ذلك ذهبت الى مسجد العمري وهو قريب عن الالمجمع واتيت ببعض المصلين وبدأنا نحمل المخطوطات والكتب النادرة المتبقية وفعلا وبفضل الله تعالى تمكنا من تحميل كمية كبيرة بسيارتي وسيارة احد الاخوة ووضعنا قسم في بيتي والقسم الاخر في بيته ، وبعد فترة اتا الينا رجل قال انا في المجمع واود ان ااخذ الكتب والمخطوطات ولكن لم نسلمها لهم وذهبنا الى الدكتور أحمد مطلوب رئيس المجمع وشاهد المخطوط وقبلني على جبيني والحمد لله تم تسلم ما أخذناه دون نقص كتاب واحد والله شاهد ومن ثم من في المجمع شهود على ما اقول وكان سراق كثار منهم من يسرق البنزين ومنهم من يسرق المجلات ومنهم من يسرق الكتب الطبية ومنهم من يسرق كتب اي كتب ، وبفضل الله تعالى حملنا ما حملناه وسلمنا ما حملناه وكل هذا الفضل لله تعالى والحمد لله .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام 
> على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
> بعد أن تعرض العراق الى الاحتلال الغاشم قاموا بسرقة ما في خزانات العراق من المخوطات والكتب النادرة إلى غير ذلك من التراث العراقي 
> وكنت اخاف ان يدخل المحتل الى المجمع العلمي العراقي ، وفعلا حدث وان دخل المحتل ومعه بعض من يدعي العروبة وعندما دخلت انا ومن معي من طلاب العلم الى المكتبة وجدناها مقلوبة راسا على عقب والله يا أخوة بكينا وابكينا الحاضرينا حتى ان احد الزملاء وهو ابو مريم رحمه الله تعالى قتلته الفئة الضالة  الهالكة باذن الله تعالى ضرب برأسه الجدار وأخذ يبكي وكأنه فقد عزيز عليه لا استطيع ان أصور لكم المشهد فكر اخي القارئ وكأن أحد احبائك رأيته على قارعة الطريق وقد هشمته سيارة ماذا تفعل استشعر الموقف يا اخي .
> على العموم دخلت رأيت شباب صغار بعمر 15 سنة او 17سنة وبيدهم احجار من البناية نفسها فسألته ماذا تفعل قال انا ما اسرق يبا اني ادمر افلش امزق سألته لماذا قال هكذا بدون سبب فذهبت مسرعا لاحضر حجارة واضعها في رأسه واذا به يفر فرار الخنزير دون التفاتة بعد ذلك ذهبت الى مسجد العمري وهو قريب عن الالمجمع واتيت ببعض المصلين وبدأنا نحمل المخطوطات والكتب النادرة المتبقية وفعلا وبفضل الله تعالى تمكنا من تحميل كمية كبيرة بسيارتي وسيارة احد الاخوة ووضعنا قسم في بيتي والقسم الاخر في بيته ، وبعد فترة اتا الينا رجل قال انا في المجمع واود ان ااخذ الكتب والمخطوطات ولكن لم نسلمها لهم وذهبنا الى الدكتور أحمد مطلوب رئيس المجمع وشاهد المخطوط وقبلني على جبيني والحمد لله تم تسلم ما أخذناه دون نقص كتاب واحد والله شاهد ومن ثم من في المجمع شهود على ما اقول وكان سراق كثار منهم من يسرق البنزين ومنهم من يسرق المجلات ومنهم من يسرق الكتب الطبية ومنهم من يسرق كتب اي كتب ، وبفضل الله تعالى حملنا ما حملناه وسلمنا ما حملناه وكل هذا الفضل لله تعالى والحمد لله .


حفظك الله ورعاك بحفظ تراث الأمة
لقد قرأت كلامتك فلم أستطع تجاوز الموضوع بدون إهداء الشكر لك، فمثلك أحق أن تكتب له المشاركات.
ونسأل الله أن يرفع ما نزل بإخواننا في العراق وأن يسددهم

----------


## علي المجمعي

قبل يومين سالت أحد الاخوة البصريين عن المخطوطات الموجودة في جامعة البصرة ، فقل لي : انها كانت تحوي على العديد من المخطوطات، وبعضها نفيس جدا ، لكنها احرقت بعد الاحتلال على يد الصفويين ، ولا يدري أ سلم منها شيء ام لا ؟
فلله الامر من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## أبو عمر محمد بن إسماعيل

> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام 
> 
> على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
> بعد أن تعرض العراق الى الاحتلال الغاشم قاموا بسرقة ما في خزانات العراق من المخوطات والكتب النادرة إلى غير ذلك من التراث العراقي 
> وكنت اخاف ان يدخل المحتل الى المجمع العلمي العراقي ، وفعلا حدث وان دخل المحتل ومعه بعض من يدعي العروبة وعندما دخلت انا ومن معي من طلاب العلم الى المكتبة وجدناها مقلوبة راسا على عقب والله يا أخوة بكينا وابكينا الحاضرينا حتى ان احد الزملاء وهو ابو مريم رحمه الله تعالى قتلته الفئة الضالة الهالكة باذن الله تعالى ضرب برأسه الجدار وأخذ يبكي وكأنه فقد عزيز عليه لا استطيع ان أصور لكم المشهد فكر اخي القارئ وكأن أحد احبائك رأيته على قارعة الطريق وقد هشمته سيارة ماذا تفعل استشعر الموقف يا اخي .
> 
> على العموم دخلت رأيت شباب صغار بعمر 15 سنة او 17سنة وبيدهم احجار من البناية نفسها فسألته ماذا تفعل قال انا ما اسرق يبا اني ادمر افلش امزق سألته لماذا قال هكذا بدون سبب فذهبت مسرعا لاحضر حجارة واضعها في رأسه واذا به يفر فرار الخنزير دون التفاتة بعد ذلك ذهبت الى مسجد العمري وهو قريب عن الالمجمع واتيت ببعض المصلين وبدأنا نحمل المخطوطات والكتب النادرة المتبقية وفعلا وبفضل الله تعالى تمكنا من تحميل كمية كبيرة بسيارتي وسيارة احد الاخوة ووضعنا قسم في بيتي والقسم الاخر في بيته ، وبعد فترة اتا الينا رجل قال انا في المجمع واود ان ااخذ الكتب والمخطوطات ولكن لم نسلمها لهم وذهبنا الى الدكتور أحمد مطلوب رئيس المجمع وشاهد المخطوط وقبلني على جبيني والحمد لله تم تسلم ما أخذناه دون نقص كتاب واحد والله شاهد ومن ثم من في المجمع شهود على ما اقول وكان سراق كثار منهم من يسرق البنزين ومنهم من يسرق المجلات ومنهم من يسرق الكتب الطبية ومنهم من يسرق كتب اي كتب ، وبفضل الله تعالى حملنا ما حملناه وسلمنا ما حملناه وكل هذا الفضل لله تعالى والحمد لله .


 أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم الجنة

----------


## أبو عمر محمد بن إسماعيل

> مخطوطات العراق و أحداث الاحتلال
> 
> دراسة استكشافية
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
> وبعد فإن من المسلمات أن بلاد الرافدين هي مهد الحضارات ومهبط الرسالات فعلى ترابها وبين نهريها نشأت أقدم السلالات البشرية وأولى التجمعات المدنية التي قادت الإنسانية إلى ما هي عليه الآن من حضارة ورقي وتقدم ورخاء وتمدن ، فقبل آلاف السنين عاش إنسان بلاد ما بين النهرين ، فوضع الحجر الأساس لأولى الحضارات وعلَّم البشرية كلها الكتابة منذ أن وضع على الطين أول شكل للكتابة وصاغ من الخط المسماري القديم أول الحروف .
> وعندما أشرقت الجزيرة العربية بنور الإسلام ببعثة خير الأنام محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم السلام ونقل الناس من رق العبودية للأصنام إلى عبادة الواحد الذي لا ينام وكانت النقلة النوعية والفكرية والعلمية .
> وشاء الله عز وجل أن تمتد الفتوحات الإسلامية وتبسط الدولة الإسلامية أطرافها لتصل إلى الصين شرقاً وإلى الأندلس غرباً وأن تبلغ أوج عظمتها و ازدهارها أيام الدولة العباسية وعاصمتها بغداد لتصبح حاضرة الدنيا ومنارها ومنهلها العذب ، فكان العلماء يتوافدون إلى هذه الأرض الطيبة لينهلوا من علوم أبنائها ويستمدوا من القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية المطهرة تعاليم الدين الحنيف الذي فيه هدى و شفاء للنفوسٍ الظمأى .
> حتى أكمل الله عز وجل بهما علوم الأوائل والأواخر وتفتحت بهما كمائم المنقول 
> والمعقول وتحلت بعقود علومهما أجياد الفحول واشتفت نفوس العلماء من داء الأعداء 
> ...


 نفع الله بكم شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## زياد طارق علي

آلمتمونا بهذا الكلام

----------

